# ملحوظـــــة !  .. 7- التحرش الجنسي !



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مايو 2012)

*نص مقدمة ! 
انا الايام دي فاضي على مدايق على مخنوق على هتجنن ، وغالبا الوسيلة الوحيدة اني انسى بيها اللي انا فية ، هي الكتابة
انا عارف ان القلم بيشتكي مني والورق اللي ف المكاتب اللي حوالينا كلها خلص ، بس فعلا مفيش طريقة غير دي اخرج بيها اللي جوايا ، وبما اني - بقول على نفسي - شخص لماح ، وكتير بلاحظ ملاحيظ ملحوظة كتير من الناس مبيلاحظوهاش  - جملة على طريقة الفشيق احمد شفيق - ، فقررت اكتب سلسلة جديدة
**سلسلة " ملحوظــــــــــة "
*​*هكتب كل حاجة بلاحظها في المجتمع ، في الكتب اللي بقرأها ، في أي شيء بلاحظ فيه عادة غريبة او مالهاش سبب ..
إسمحولي اوجع دماغكوا بملاحيظي 
ــ


**فهرست 
 1- مرض " خلي اللحمة للأخر " !
2- لو استلوحت على اللوح ، مش هيفهم انك بتستلوح !
3- حمارة منقـــــــبة
4- عزومات المصريين
5-أكلات معفنة
6-                           شهر رمضان !
7- التحرش الجنسي**
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مايو 2012)

*مرض خلي اللحمة للأخر*​*
- يمكن الشعب كله سمع اغنية حمادة هلال " لية كل حاجة حلوة عمرها قصير " ،  مش بس سمعوه ، دول صدقوه وعاشوه كمان ، لدرجة ان دة سيطر على أذهانهم حتى  وهما بياكلوا ! ، فبأت الناس دي مؤمنة جداً ، أن أكل الحاجات الحلوة الاول ،  او الحاجات اللي بيحبوها ، هيخلي الاكل عمره قصير ! ، فيطولوه إزاي ؟
هحكيلكوا موقف
امبارح ، بالتحديد يوم الجمعه ، دخلت مطعم " Fast Food " ، ومش هقول اسمه عشان معملش اعلان ، وهو كنتاكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




انا وحده كدة لا داعي لذكر اسمها  ، وبعدين كانت جعانة جداً ، كالعادة ! ،  وقالت عايزة وجبة من اللي فيها 3 قطع فراخ ، ورز ريزو فراخ ، قومت ، طلبت  الاوردر من البنت الكاشير اللي كالعادة زي لهطة القشطة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ، وجبت الاكل وقعدنا ناكل ،
وافتكرت مرض " خلي اللحمة للأخر " ، وابتديت اراقبها وهي بتاكل عشان اعرف هي مصابة بالمرض ولا لا !
فضلت تاكل ف الرز والسلطة التافهة " الكلوسلو " وتاكل في البطاطس ، وسابت الفراخ للأخر
واخيراً ، كلت قطعة واحدة بس وشبعت !
راااااحت فلوسك يا صابر !، قطعتين فراخ هيترموا ف الزبالة ! ، وكل دة بسبب مرض " خلي اللحمة للأخر " !
طبعا ومن مبدأ وجع بطن ولا كب طبيخ ، أكلت انا الفراخ الباقية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بعيدا عن الحدة دي ، 
اكتشفت ان كل المصابين بمرض " خلي اللحمة للأخر " ، نوعين مالهمش تالت ،
النوع الاول : القنوع !
ودة زي الاخت كدة ، سابت الفراخ ، مع انها داخلة اصلا عشان تاكل فراخ ، بس لما شبعت ، قالت شبعت
والنوع التاني : المعفن !
ودة هو اللي يسيب اللحمة للأخر ! ، ويمر بنفس المراحل بتاعة الاخت كدة ، بس  في النهاية لو " سوري يعني " هيرجع من كتر الاكل ، لازم يدوس ويكمل اللحمة  !

بالمناسبة ، انا مش معفن عشان أكلت بقية الفراخ بتاعتها ! ، بس كان في واحد  تنح ، دخل المكان ومكنش لاقي ترابيزات فاضية ، فجه وقف جنبي هو والبنت  اللي معاه وقال تعالي هنا نستنى لما يخلصوا ، فانا شوفتها فرصة اني افضل  اكل الفراخ استخسار وارخم عليه !

،،،
بعد الحكاية العظيمة دي
عرفني بنفسك ، انت بتسيب اللحمة للاخر ؟
وانت قنوع ؟ ولا معفن ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2012)

*تعيش وتلاحظ 
متابع .....



اما عن ملاحظتك 
انا الحمد لله معنديش المرض ده 
باكل من كل اللي قدامكي في وقت واحد 
يعني حتته فرخه مع معلقه روز 
ووراهم معلقه سلطه 
اقوم لاحقهم بعد كده بشويه سفن 

وحكايه قنوع ومعفن 
افتكر ان كل مره بروح فيها بيتزا مثلا 
بخرج في ايدي علبه فيها الباقي 
وبتون من نصيب اي حد تاني مش بكمل عليها في البيت يعني 

*​


----------



## white.angel (20 مايو 2012)

*موضوع حلو .. وسلسله مشوقه ... متابعه
انا بسيب كل حاجة للأخر وابدأ بطبق السلطه بزيت الزيتون ..D:
 ادور عليه فين على السفره واشده ... اخلصه الاول ... وابدأ اكل ..
**عشان دة مفيد للحفاظ على الرشاقه ... ملوش دعوه بالعفانه *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعيش وتلاحظ *​
> *متابع .....*
> 
> 
> ...



*جميل يا جميل*

*المظلل بالاحمر دة موضوع الملحوظة الجاية *​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وحكايه قنوع ومعفن *
> *افتكر ان كل مره بروح فيها بيتزا مثلا *
> *بخرج في ايدي علبه فيها الباقي *
> *وبتون من نصيب اي حد تاني مش بكمل عليها في البيت يعني *​





*منور يا عياد *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع حلو .. وسلسله مشوقه ... متابعه*​
> 
> *انا بسيب كل حاجة للأخر وابدأ بطبق السلطه بزيت الزيتون ..D:*
> *ادور عليه فين على السفره واشده ... اخلصه الاول ... وابدأ اكل ..*
> ...


 
*كدة تبأي مريضة بخلي اللحمة للأخر*
*ومجاوبتيش ع السؤال ، لو شبعتي واللحوم مخلصتش ، بتقومي ولا بتكملي  ?*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههه*
*الأول حمد لله على رجعوك بالسلامة ...*
*الثانى : *
*يعنى أنت مثلا عايزينى أقولك أية بعد الرصة اللى انت رصيتها تيى ؟؟؟*
*أكيد أكيد كلوا هيقولك أنا قنوووع*
*ومش معفن وريحة شرابى مابتطلعشى*
*بس العنوان تحفة ...خلى اللحمة للآخر ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يا ملحوظتك يا كيرووووووووووووووووو

انا مش مرضيه والحمدلله بالداء دا

ومتابعه


----------



## white.angel (21 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كدة تبأي مريضة بخلي اللحمة للأخر*
> *ومجاوبتيش ع السؤال ، لو شبعتي واللحوم مخلصتش ، بتقومي ولا بتكملي  ?*


*نوووو .... انا الوجبه بتاعتى ليا قطعه لحمه مع طبق السلطه *
*لازم يخلصوا ... ودى مفيهاش شبع ... دى برامج تغذيه ...*
* مش بتشبع فى معظم الاحوال :t33:*

*انما لو كسرت الدايت .. باكل لحد ما اشبع واللى بيتبقى يترمى ..
 هنموت نفسنا عشان الاكل يعنى :t32:*
*ههههههههههه*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2012)

*تبقى قنوووووعة*
*هههههههههههه*
*شفت ياعم ...كله هينكر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2012)

> white.angel قال:
> 
> 
> > *نوووو .... انا الوجبه بتاعتى ليا قطعه لحمه مع طبق السلطه *​
> ...





> ​





> ​





> ​


----------



## white.angel (21 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:
> > *نفسى أشوف حاجة عندك مش متبرمجة*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2012)

أنا بآكل اللحمة مع الأكل مش فى الآخر​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2012)

هههههههههه يا سلام على الملاحظات

المرض ده انا عرفاه من زمان

بس مبيجيش فى بالى الاحظ اللى ادامى عنده المرض ده ولا لاء  

لاء معنديش المرض ده باكلها وسط الاكل

بعد كده هقعد ابص على الناس  بيعملو كده ولا لاء


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

ههههه موضوع تحفة بجد :t33:

بص يا سيدى .. لو انا باكل فى مطعم او اوبن بوفيه ببدأ باللحوم و السلطة جنبها ... فى بيتنا باكل اللحوم جنب الرز ... لكذا سبب اولهم برا البيت من غير اللائق انك تسيب اكل فى طبقك فلازم تاكله مش عفانة بس الاتيكيت بيقول انك تاكل اكلك كله و خصوصا فى العزومات . فى بيتنا انا لو قولت شبعت خلاص عادى الاكل بتشال او غيرى بياكله مش مشكلة و محدش هيقول قلة ذوق انى مكملتش اكلى هما عارفين انا باكل اد ايه و هشبع امتى ... بس كدة 

كمل متبعاك اما نشوف اخرتها :smil12:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *الأول حمد لله على رجعوك بالسلامة ...*
> *الثانى : *
> *يعنى أنت مثلا عايزينى أقولك أية بعد الرصة اللى انت رصيتها تيى ؟؟؟*
> ...



*صحيح
هو حد بيقول على البي بي بتااعه كخ ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يا راجل دة انت اللي تحفة 
كلمتين ف سرك كدة  : انا بحبك لله ف لله 
وعالله منتفهمش غلط :t33:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يا ملحوظتك يا كيرووووووووووووووووو
> 
> انا مش مرضيه والحمدلله بالداء دا
> ...



منورة عشان متابعة
ولو اني اشك انك مش مريضة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لازم يخلصوا ... ودى مفيهاش شبع ... دى برامج تغذيه ...*
> * مش بتشبع فى معظم الاحوال :t33:*
> 
> 
> ​



اقطع دراعي ـ، انك مش قنوعة
ومتفهمنيش غلط ارجوكي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أنا بآكل اللحمة مع الأكل مش فى الآخر​



انتي منورة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه يا سلام على الملاحظات
> 
> المرض ده انا عرفاه من زمان
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
كدة انا خليتك مريضة بمتابعة المرض 
فكرك نجحت ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههه موضوع تحفة بجد :t33:
> 
> بص يا سيدى .. لو انا باكل فى مطعم او اوبن بوفيه ببدأ باللحوم و السلطة جنبها ... فى بيتنا باكل اللحوم جنب الرز ... لكذا سبب اولهم برا البيت من غير اللائق انك تسيب اكل فى طبقك فلازم تاكله مش عفانة بس الاتيكيت بيقول انك تاكل اكلك كله و خصوصا فى العزومات . فى بيتنا انا لو قولت شبعت خلاص عادى الاكل بتشال او غيرى بياكله مش مشكلة و محدش هيقول قلة ذوق انى مكملتش اكلى هما عارفين انا باكل اد ايه و هشبع امتى ... بس كدة
> 
> كمل متبعاك اما نشوف اخرتها :smil12:



*انا ع قد معرفتي ، واخر مرة سألت عن الاتيكيت ، قالولي متاكلش اكلك كله عشان عيب ، وسيب شوية ف الطبق
انا بتصرف بطبيعتي وماليش دعوة بالاتيكيت
بس لفت نظري كلامك
كدة ضحكوا عليا ولاد المدايقة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*تابعيني ياختي ، تنوري *


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2012)

> هههههههههههههه
> كدة انا خليتك مريضة بمتابعة المرض
> فكرك نجحت ؟



بتنقل المرض ... انت معدى 

لا عيب مش هتابع حد دع الخلق للخالق ملناش دعوة :yahoo: :t33:


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه انا عمرى ماخدت بالى من الملحوظه دى بس عمتا انا من النوع الى لما اشبع خلاص حتى لو الاكل هيترمى وانا مالى اوجع معدتى ليه


----------



## merna lovejesus (21 مايو 2012)

mwdooo3 7lwww kteeer.............


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2012)

هو مين يودي لفين يمكن عشان فراخ اتساببت للاخر
لكن لو عارف لحمه مشوي او استيك او برجرج كانت اتكلت اول حاجه هههههههههه
بعيد عن الهزار اعتقدت انها بتبقي عادات وتعود اكتر ماهو قناعه او بخل
وفكره الموضوع جامده


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة انت يا كيرو
انا بطبعي اصلا اصلا مش بحب اللحمة او الفراخ
ولو في مرة اكلتهم باكلهم الاول وبتبقي حتة صغيرة علشان اخلص منها وبعدين اكل براحتي
بس معلومة ليك انا اصلا مش بحب اكل
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بتنقل المرض ... انت معدى
> 
> لا عيب مش هتابع حد دع الخلق للخالق ملناش دعوة :yahoo: :t33:



هههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انا عمرى ماخدت بالى من الملحوظه دى بس عمتا انا من النوع الى لما اشبع خلاص حتى لو الاكل هيترمى وانا مالى اوجع معدتى ليه



تمام ، 
الاخت تريز القنوعة 
نورتي :new6:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> mwdooo3 7lwww kteeer.............



احنا متشكرين ع الاضافة الجميلة دي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> هو مين يودي لفين يمكن عشان فراخ اتساببت للاخر
> لكن لو عارف لحمه مشوي او استيك او برجرج كانت اتكلت اول حاجه هههههههههه
> بعيد عن الهزار اعتقدت انها بتبقي عادات وتعود اكتر ماهو قناعه او بخل
> وفكره الموضوع جامده



فعلا عادات ، بس هو فكرة الموضوع عن العادات الغريبة اللي مالهاش سبب واضح

نورتي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة انت يا كيرو
> انا بطبعي اصلا اصلا مش بحب اللحمة او الفراخ
> ولو في مرة اكلتهم باكلهم الاول وبتبقي حتة صغيرة علشان اخلص منها وبعدين اكل براحتي
> ...



دة ع اساس انك بتاكلي لحم صراصير ؟
هههههههه  ، اية اخلص منها ف الاول دي ؟
انتي عايزة توصليلي انها هم يعني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يالهوي لو واحد فقير قرا كلامك دة ، هيدعي عليكي دعا :new6:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

*لو إستلوحت على اللوح ، مش هيفهم انك بتستلوح !

قبل مابدأ كلامي أحب اعرف " اللوح " تعريف عام ، وتعريفي الشخصي
التعريف العام ، وبمنطق ارسطو المجرد المشلول ، يقول ان " اللوح " هو استعارة تصريحية ، بنوصف بيها شخص مبيحسش ، حلوف ، طويل وعريض ، زي لوح السرير بالظبط ، او لوح الخشب كدة
اية الغباوة دي ؟ ماهو لوح السرير هو لوح الخشب ! ، ماعلينا وبعيدا عن غبائي ، هعرف مصطلح " لوح " تعريف شخصي : وهو انه شخص ، احساسه بجسمه وبالناس منعدم ، يعني اللي يجي ف المواصلات يقعض على حجرك وهو مش واخد باله من جسمه ، ولا واخد باله انه مدايقك ، دة مثال بيشرح يعني اية لا بيحس بجسمه ولا بيحس بالناس !

اكيد كلكوا قابلتوا الناس دي ، واكيد في مننا ناس زي " اللوح " ، طيب ، 
هيييييييييييييييييييي انت ، تعبان من الناس اللي زي " اللوح " ؟ ، نفسك تلاقي حل ؟
هيييييييييييييييييي انتي ، حاسة ان البلد كلها بتستلوح عليكي ؟ عايزة تلاقي حل ؟
اقري الموضوع
بعيدا عن كمية السخافة اللي ف السطرين اللي فوق ، والألش الرخيص دة ، هقولكوا ابسط الحلول اللي تعملوها مع الشخص " اللوح " :

**" لو إستلوحت على اللوح ، مش هيفهم انك بتستلوح "*​*
بمعنى اية ؟ ، هحكيلكوا موقف
وانا ف مرة راكب ميكروباص ، وكعادتي بركب ف تاني كنبة جنب الشباك ، او جنب السواق جنب الشباك ، عشان لايكون ليا دعوة لا اني الم اجرة ، ولا ان واحد يديني فلوس اديها للسواق ، ولا افضل ازعق من ورا واقولو على جنب ياسطى ، ولا في ربع جنية باقي ياسطى يابن ال..... *كلمة عيب .

كنت راكب جنب السواق ، واسمها " جنب " مش "جمب " ! ، من ناحية الشباك ، وكان قاعد مابيني وبين السواق واحد لوح ! ، الراجل دة كان قاعد فاتح رجله وزانقني انا ف الشباك ، فضلت مدايق طول الطريق ، وقعدت افكر ف حلول للموقف اللي انا فيه ، 
خلاص طهقت ، رجليا ملزقة ف بعض زي البنات لما بتكون مكسوفة ، وعرقان عرق السنين وطالع عين اهلي
حللت بسرعة شخصية الحلوف اللي جنبي ، وقولت هو اكيد مش قاعد كدة بلطجة ، كل الحكاية انه بس مش حاسس انه مدايقني ، 
ومليون ف المية لو انا دايقته ، مش هياخد باله برضو ، فانا اعمل اية ؟
افتح رجلي انا كمان ، وادخل دراعاتي الاتنين وهو اكيد مش هيفهم انه مدايق ،
**" إستلـــــــــــــوحت " ، وروحت فاتح رجلي انا كمان ، وزنقته ف السواق ،*​*وكانت المفاجأة :
ولا حس ، ولا فهم ، ولا ادايق ولا اي حاجة !
" استلوحت ع اللوح ، فمحسش اني بستلوح " .

نصيحة لكل اللي بيعانوا من المستلوحين !
لما تتزنق ف مواصلة وواحد يقف على رجلك ، اطلع انت كمان اقف على رجله ، وصدقني مش هيحس ولا هيهفهم 
لأنه لوح
واللوح ، فاقد الاحساس بجسمه ، وبالناس .


انا رغاي ؟ ، بس مش لوح
وعشان كدة هسألكوا
انت لوح ؟ فاقد الاحساس بجسمك ورامية ع الناس  وفاقد الاحساس بالناس ؟
خدت بالك من اللي بقولو دة قبل كدة ؟ او عملت الحل اللي انا توصلتلو دة ؟

كفاية رغي بأة 
*


----------



## white.angel (22 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*وعلى ايه الهم دة .... انا باخد فى المواصلات كرسيين .... *
*وبسيب الالواح يستلوحوا على بعض .... *

*بس بحس الارخم ودى بتفرج عليها فى المواصلات لما ابقى زهقانه *
*اللى تلاقيه ناااااااااااام ... ومدد ورمى دماغه على اللى جنبه *
*تحس انه مات مش نام ... بيبقى موقف تيت اوى ..*

*ميرسى يا كوكو ... تسجيل متابعه ...!!*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وعلى ايه الهم دة .... انا باخد فى المواصلات كرسيين .... *
> *وبسيب الالواح يستلوحوا على بعض .... *
> ​




*فكرة حلوة دي ، بس الناس الغلابة يعمولها ازاي :new6:*



white.angel قال:


> *بس بحس الارخم ودى بتفرج عليها فى المواصلات لما ابقى زهقانه *
> *اللى تلاقيه ناااااااااااام ... ومدد ورمى دماغه على اللى جنبه *
> *تحس انه مات مش نام ... بيبقى موقف تيت اوى ..*




*بأمانة اللي هقولو دة حصل
كنت ف المترو ، وراجل كبير نام ع كتفي ، وقالي صحيني ف محطة " ساقية مكي " !
ساعتها سيبتو ينام لحد المنيب ، ولما قومتو ، عملت نفسي اخرس ومش بسمع ، وبأة مش عارف يسكت عشان انا مسمعتوش ولا يأنبني عشان مصحتوش :new6:*




white.angel قال:


> *ميرسى يا كوكو ... تسجيل متابعه ...!!*


*
تاني .؟
انتي مش سجلتي مرة .؟
لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## +febronia+ (22 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههه
يااااا علي الملحوظات معلش بقي باجي بعد الهناا بسنة 

بالنسبة للملحوظة التانية .. 
بالنسبه ليا فا انا كمان بعاني من نفس المشكله وعلي ما اعتقد ان الحل اللي انت قولته دا مش بينفع مع كل اللوح  

دا لو كان لوح لكن لو لوحة بعرف اتعامل معاهااا 
في ناس بيبقوا لاوح زياده عن اللزوم فا ماتعرفش تزود الرخامه لانه بيبقي لدرجه كبيره 

موضوع حلوة ياا كابتن 
وموتابعة انااااااا ...


----------



## KARMA777 (22 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وعلى ايه الهم دة .... انا باخد فى المواصلات كرسيين .... *
> *وبسيب الالواح يستلوحوا على بعض .... *
> 
> ...



*انا بعمل زيك بس فى ناس رخمة برضو وبيجو يقعدوا على الكرسى اللى انا دافعة حقه لان مابيبقاش فى مواصلات 
وتقولهم محجوز ولا يعبروكى ولا كانهم سامعين


موضوع دمه خفيف :new6:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة للى ضحكو عليك و قالولك تسيب جزء من الاكل ... دول شكلهم كانو طمعانين فى باقى الطبق :fun_lol: لكن فى العصاير لازم تسيب شوية صغيرين متمسحش الكوباية :t17:


الاستلواح بقا 
مرة كنت راكبة ميكروباص و ركب واحد جنبى ربنا العالم حجمه اد ايه و مراته نفس الحجم تقولش اخوات فى الرضاعة ... و المصيبة ان هو اللى قعد جنبى مش مراته حتى ... فكان نصى اليمين تحت الانقاض و قربت استعوض ربنا فيه بقا ... و لو اتكلمت مش هخلص شكلهم اصلا بلطجية و معاه المودام يعنى محمى فيها :shutup22: فانا صرخت جامد " اااااااااااة " الراجل اتخض و بصلى بصة شر اوى قولتله " دراعى اصلى لسة واخدة فيه حقنة انهاردة مش قادرة " و عملت انى بتألم جامد لقيته بعد شوية و قالى معلش و الحمد لله طلعت سليمة :new6:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يااااا علي الملحوظات معلش بقي باجي بعد الهناا بسنة
> 
> بالنسبة للملحوظة التانية ..
> ...




منورة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع دمه خفيف :new6:
> *​



اة مانا عارف


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بالنسبة للى ضحكو عليك و قالولك تسيب جزء من الاكل ... دول شكلهم كانو طمعانين فى باقى الطبق :fun_lol: لكن فى العصاير لازم تسيب شوية صغيرين متمسحش الكوباية :t17:
> 
> 
> الاستلواح بقا
> مرة كنت راكبة ميكروباص و ركب واحد جنبى ربنا العالم حجمه اد ايه و مراته نفس الحجم تقولش اخوات فى الرضاعة ... و المصيبة ان هو اللى قعد جنبى مش مراته حتى ... فكان نصى اليمين تحت الانقاض و قربت استعوض ربنا فيه بقا ... و لو اتكلمت مش هخلص شكلهم اصلا بلطجية و معاه المودام يعنى محمى فيها :shutup22: فانا صرخت جامد " اااااااااااة " الراجل اتخض و بصلى بصة شر اوى قولتله " دراعى اصلى لسة واخدة فيه حقنة انهاردة مش قادرة " و عملت انى بتألم جامد لقيته بعد شوية و قالى معلش و الحمد لله طلعت سليمة :new6:



الحمدلله انك لسة بخير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*حمارة منقبة !


فاكر في مرة كنت ف مكان شبيه بالارياف كدة ، زي قرية يعني ، بس مش بالمعنى دة ، منطقة اسمها الحوامدية ف الجيزة ، كنت بزور واحد معرفش يقربلنا اية ، عشان رجلية كانت مكسورة
المهم ، وقبل ماروح هناك وانا ف الطريق ، اتصلت بيا امي كالعادة تفكرني انو لازم اشتري 2 كليو برتقال او موز او اي حاجة عشان مدخلش ع الراجل ايديا فاضية يعني ،
وانا ف الشارع لاحظت حاجة عجيبة جدا ، راجل فلاح كدة ، ماشي ، وحاطط ع ضهر الحمار بتاعة سودة كدة ، ومغمي وش الحمار ، ببتاع اسود كدة برضو
وكلمة بتاع هنا معناها انه حاجة مش عارفها ، عشان بس كلمة بتاع ليها معاني كتير 
المهم ، الراجل دة وهو ماشي ، الحمار دة خبط ف رصيف كدة ووقع الراجل من علية والحمولة اللي كان شايلها ع ضهرو وراكب فوقيها ،

ولما وقع في ست كبيرة حلوفة كدة فضلت تضحك عليه ، فقالها والله انا خايف " عليها " ، وكنت عايز امشيها بعيد عن الشمس ، فهي عصلجت ف اتخبطت
من كلامه فهمت ان اللي راكبه دة ، مش حمار ، دة حمارة ، انثى الحمار يعني
ولما الراجل دة مشي ، سألت الست الحلوفة اللي كانت بتضحك ، قولتلها حضرتك هو ليه مغمي الحمار كدة ؟
قالتلي هو متشدد شوية ، مش شايف دقنه قد اية يابني ؟
قولتلها ايوة حضرتك مال التشدد بالحمارة يعني ؟
قالتلي ماهو حتى الحمارة كمان منقبها ، زي مراته وبناته الاتنين ، فاستغربت ، وخبطت كف ع قفا واد صغير كان واقف كدة ومشيت .
بهزر ، خبطت كف ع كف ،

المهم بأة ، 
طبعا الراجل دة مجنون
بس عارفين ؟ 
لا مش عارفين ، عرفنا انت
ماشي اعرفكوا
الموقف دة لما بفتكرو بيكون بالنسبالي كالتالي :

1- الراجل المتشدد دة = محمد مرسي
2- الحمارة المنقبة = مصر
3- الست الحلوفة = الشعب
4- لا مفيش رقم 4 بشتغلكوا 

صدقوني
شٌغل المٌسلم المتشدد سواء اخواني او سلفي الشاغل ، هو المرأة والنقاب
صدقوني لاتكون كل حمارة منقبة ، ودة بالنسبالهم هم مشروع النهضة

انا مش محتاج احكي كتير
بس بقول لكل حلوف بالنسبالو ان مرسي يمسك البلد عادي كدة ، فوق الله يخليك ومتلبسناش ف الحيط
ف حالتنا دي السيئة تٌعم
ومينفعش مصر تباة حمارة منقبة 

..
*


----------



## treaz (1 يونيو 2012)

*على راى فاطمة ناعوت الست دى محترمه قالت علشان تختفى الاخوان والسلفين من مصر طلعه الستات القمر لان كل تفكيرهم فى الست وكانى مشاكل الدنيا خلصت خلاص ومفضلش غير الستات *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

*الحماره دي لونها ابيض ؟
والراجل جلبيته احقر من لمؤخذه الخيشه اللي عندكم ؟

وكان طالع من المزلقان وداخل شارع الشعب او عند المصنع شمال ؟؟؟؟؟


اصليشاكك والله اعلم اني هو الراجل اللي بشوفه 
اصلي بروح الحوامديه والبدرشين كتيرررررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*


treaz قال:



على راى فاطمة ناعوت الست دى محترمه قالت علشان تختفى الاخوان والسلفين من مصر طلعه الستات القمر لان كل تفكيرهم فى الست وكانى مشاكل الدنيا خلصت خلاص ومفضلش غير الستات 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هي محترمة بس مش قمر 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



الحماره دي لونها ابيض ؟
والراجل جلبيته احقر من لمؤخذه الخيشه اللي عندكم ؟

وكان طالع من المزلقان وداخل شارع الشعب او عند المصنع شمال ؟؟؟؟؟


اصليشاكك والله اعلم اني هو الراجل اللي بشوفه 
اصلي بروح الحوامديه والبدرشين كتيرررررررررررررررررررر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة للون الحمارة فكانت رجليها بيضة
لون رجلين يسرا ف التمنينات كدة
وبالنسبة للشارع ، قالولي شارع الجمهورية
جلبية الراجل بأة مش فاكرها الحقيقة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بالنسبة للون الحمارة فكانت رجليها بيضة
> لون رجلين يسرا ف التمنينات كدة
> ...



*
يبقي هو 
لان الشارع اللي اقصده هو الجمهوريه 
الشعب ده شارع الشركه بتاعتي 
قطع الزهيمر 

خد بالك المربع ده كله اغلبه سلفين والباقي اخوان 
والكنيسه الوحيده اللي هناك اصغر من بيت عمي 
*​


----------



## treaz (1 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هي محترمة بس مش قمر
> *
> ...


----------



## KARMA777 (1 يونيو 2012)

هو انت ليه بتقول على الست اللى ضحكت حلوفه؟
عشان ضحكت ولا ايه؟
مش عارفة انا ضد اسلوب اننا نشتم حد مالهوش ذنب فى حاجة
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *هو انت ليه بتقول على الست اللى ضحكت حلوفه؟
> عشان ضحكت ولا ايه؟
> مش عارفة انا ضد اسلوب اننا نشتم حد مالهوش ذنب فى حاجة
> *​


*

انا شايفها حلوفة 
انتي ضد الاسلوب ، ولا ضد اني اقول رأيي  
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## KARMA777 (1 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انا شايفها حلوفة
> انتي ضد الاسلوب ، ولا ضد اني اقول رأيي
> *​


انا ضد اسلوب اننا نشتم على حد بس
يعنى حلوفه من جهة ايه تقصد غبية يعنى؟
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*


مسيحية جديدة قال:



انا ضد اسلوب اننا نشتم على حد بس
يعنى حلوفه من جهة ايه تقصد غبية يعنى؟
[/CENTER]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حلوفة  
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:






يبقي هو 
لان الشارع اللي اقصده هو الجمهوريه 
الشعب ده شارع الشركه بتاعتي 
قطع الزهيمر 

خد بالك المربع ده كله اغلبه سلفين والباقي اخوان 
والكنيسه الوحيده اللي هناك اصغر من بيت عمي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



 اخد بالي من اية ياعم الحج
هي كانت زيارة سودة وخلصت 
*


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2012)

*بص بالنسبه للنقاب انا معنديش مشاكل 
-لازم نتأقلم يا كيرو عشان النفسيه D: -
بس ياريت يبدأوا فى مشروع النقاب دة فى الشتاء
احسن النقاب فى الحر دة هيبقى صعب اووووى*​


----------



## wele (2 يونيو 2012)

هيعمللهم نقاب صيفي


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حمارة منقبة !
> 
> 
> فاكر في مرة كنت ف مكان شبيه بالارياف كدة ، زي قرية يعني ، بس مش بالمعنى دة ، منطقة اسمها الحوامدية ف الجيزة ، كنت بزور واحد معرفش يقربلنا اية ، عشان رجلية كانت مكسورة
> ...



و تطلع ايه السيئة دي


----------



## rania79 (3 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههه يخريبت عسللك ياواد 
نايس تويبك​


----------



## جيلان (3 يونيو 2012)

هههههه انت تحفة .. وتحفة دى حاجة كويسة على فكرة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



بص بالنسبه للنقاب انا معنديش مشاكل 
-لازم نتأقلم يا كيرو عشان النفسيه D: -
بس ياريت يبدأوا فى مشروع النقاب دة فى الشتاء
احسن النقاب فى الحر دة هيبقى صعب اووووى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه* *
ربنا يجزيكي خير يا اخت وايت 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


wele قال:



هيعمللهم نقاب صيفي

أنقر للتوسيع...


متشكرين ع الاضافة العميقة دي 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


Man Of Gd قال:



			و تطلع ايه السيئة دي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان حضرتك وحضرتي وحضرتنا كلنا نبأة زي الست الحلوفة كدة ، ونسيب مرسي يبأة ريس ونفضل نضحك

وصلتلك ؟
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


rania79 قال:



ههههههههههههه يخريبت عسللك ياواد 
نايس تويبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

الله يكرمك *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


جيلان قال:



هههههه انت تحفة .. وتحفة دى حاجة كويسة على فكرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اة مانا عارف 
*


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

و حياتك بالش مرسي ليجوا يقفشونا هنا و انت اكيد عارف الاخوان


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


Man Of Gd قال:



			و حياتك بالش مرسي ليجوا يقفشونا هنا و انت اكيد عارف الاخوان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هي خربانة خربانة
*


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هي خربانة خربانة
> *




هو دا التفاؤل نياهاهاهاها

حضرتك رح تنتخب مييين؟؟

شكلك كدة مرسي :]

و على رأي المثل مرسي عاوز كرسي

و ياللي مستني مصر يبقى فيها ديموقراطية يا مستني البيبسي ملحنفية

و عجبي!!
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *
> 
> شكلك كدة مرسي :]
> 
> ...


*

لو انت فهمت من الموضوع اني هنتخب مرسي
فخليك فاهم كدة 
*


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

*طبعا امال انا واخد لقب نيور من فراغ

دا **** ابن ام **** :]
*​


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *طبعا امال انا واخد لقب نيور من فراغ
> 
> دا **** ابن ام **** :]
> *​



دا انا **** ابن ام ****


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

*


Man Of Gd قال:



			دا انا **** ابن ام ****
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معلش حاول تاني وهتيجي معاك 
*


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

*لا انا عملتها كدة انت صدقت ان جون ولا ايه !!

دانا كان زماني مرفوع عليا حد الردة يا حج و ما اكثر الدقون و النقاب بمصر


و نا لمؤخذة كدة مش راجع بقى


*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *لا انا عملتها كدة انت صدقت ان جون ولا ايه !!
> 
> دانا كان زماني مرفوع عليا حد الردة يا حج و ما اكثر الدقون و النقاب بمصر
> 
> ...


*

هتوحشني 
*


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

*انت كمان اجيبلك ثيكولاطة معايا

هو احنا هنقديها شات كدة  *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*عزومات المصريين

مش عارف بصراحة اسمها عزومات ولا عزايم ولا اية ، المهم اني اقصد انها جمع العزومة
والعزومة تعريفها " بالنسبالي " : شوية ناس ، بيقولوا لشوية ناس ف التليفون ، تعالوا كلوا عندنا ، وبعدين الناس الاولانين ، يعملوا اكل كتييير ، كأن في فرح هياكل ، مع ان بيبأة الناس التانيين شوية قليلين اوي .

بعيدا عن الناس الاولانين والتانيين ، انا بستغرب جداً من العزومات في بلدنا ، من ناحية كل حاجة
يعني اولا اسببابها مثلا
ميدحة خدت شقة جديدة ، فلازم نعزمها هي وجوزها 
جمالات الشعر اللي ف ******* ، فلازم اعزمها ع الاكل برضو  ،
طبعا الأسباب مش كدة غالبا ، بس هي غالبا بنفس الهيافة دي  

غير الاسباب باة ، جو العزومة نفسوا ،
يعني الاسرة المعزومة دي ، بيصحوا الصبح ف يوم العزومة ، بيفطروا حاجات بسيطة اوي ، عشان عارفين انهم هيروحوا ياكلو ف العزومة ، وبعدين يلبسوا ، وينزلوا يروحوا البيت اللي فيه الوليمة
وفي الطريق الاب لو **** بيبدأ ينصح ولاده بأنهم يبعدوا عن العيش والرز والمكرونات ويركزوا في اللحوم
ولو الاب ابن ناس وبيحب يخاف ع منظرو ، فبيكون بيحزر " الكيبورد مفيهوش حرف الزال " ! ، بيحزر ولاده من انهم ياكلوا الاكل كله

وبيكون فيه شعور مسيطر ع الجميع : الإحراج !
بمناسبة الاحراج ، مرة اتعزمت عند راجل كبير كدة كان شغال معايا ف شغلانة ، ولما روحت هناك ، لقيت الاكل كان فيه بتاع كدة اسمه جلاش جواة لحمة ، وبطاطس فيها لحمة ، ورز وطبيخ مش فاكر اسمه لوبيا ولا فاصوليا ولا اية ، مبعرفش افرق بينهم
المهم ، لما قعدت ولقيت الاكل ، ولأني معرفش اي حاجة عن الاحراج ، فقولت للراجل بالنص :
انا مش باكل الحاجات دي 
لقيتو هو ومراتو وبنتو ***** ، بأوا ف نص الهدوم 
فهمت احساسهم فاضطريت اني اعدل الموقف عشان محسسهمش بالاحراج ، وقولت انا ممنوع عليا الاكل دة ، الاكل التقيل يعني ، انا ممكن بس اشرب حاجة
وبعد محاولات اني اكل ، وانا ارفض ، قالولي خلاص تشرب اية ؟
وانا مش بشرب الا ماية ساقعه ، او عصير جوافة ، وخوفت يكون معندهمش جوافة واكسفهم تاني
فقولت عايز اشرب ماية ساقعه 

بصراحة مش شايف اي سبب لشعور الاحراج دة !
ناس بني ادمين بياكلوا ، وناس اللي بتأكلهم موافقين انهم ياكلوا ، لية الاحراج ؟ والبني ادم لو مٌحرج ، بيروح لية اصلا !!
ـ

كان في حاجات كتير عايز اكتبها بلاحظها ف العزومات ، ف الناس اللي بتيجي عندنا تتعزم
لاني مش بحب اروح عزومات ، ولما حد بيعزمني ، بيتصل يسألني ، نعملك اكل اية ؟

انت بتشوف اي ف العزومات ؟
بتلاحظ حاجة ؟ ولا بتروح تاكل وتروح  ?
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


ABOTARBO قال:



+مش عارف ليه فى بعض الالفاظ بتتعبنى وانا بقرا اى موضوع لحضرتك
رغم الموضوعات بتكون رائعة وفكرتها حلوة ومميزة 
لكن ينقصها انتقاء الالفاظ

خد كلامى بمحبة 
بس حبيت اوضح ملحوظة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا كل مرة اقول لحضرتك وريني الالفاظ وعرفني سبب تعبك ، ولو فيها خطأ فادح او بيتعب او يستاهل انها تتشال ، هشيلها صدقني ، وان مكنش عشان انا عايز ، يباة غصب عني كمان

بس مش عارف لية حضرتك برضو ف كل مرة ، مبترضاش تجيب اي لفظ ، وبينتهي النقاش بنا ، ع اننا اخوات وبنحب بعض والكلام للمحبة

مع ان ف كل مرة ومع اي حد ، كلامي للمحبة فعلا :new6:


*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> وانا كل مرة اقول لحضرتك وريني الالفاظ وعرفني سبب تعبك ، ولو فيها خطأ فادح او بيتعب او يستاهل انها تتشال ، هشيلها صدقني ، وان مكنش عشان انا عايز ، يباة غصب عني كمان
> 
> ...



سورى وهحذف المشاركة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


ABOTARBO قال:





سورى وهحذف المشاركة

أنقر للتوسيع...




سوري دي بتتقال لواحد زعلان

انا قولت لحضرتك اني زعلان ؟
يافندم ، عشان خاطري ، قولي بتتعب لية من كلامي واية الالفاظ السيئة اللي بتتعبك ، وانا هشيلها وهتجنبها حتى لو انا شايف عكس كدة كمان !

شوفت باة ان الموضوع مش مستاهل سوري ?
*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 يونيو 2012)

انااا نظري ضعيف الحمد للة مش بتلحظي حاكة .. :new6:


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اوكى



> *وفي الطريق الاب لو معفن *





> *جمالات الشعر اللي ف رقبتها اتشال*





> *وبنتو المعفنه *




+ انا اصغر من انى اعدل على اى حد
لكن احنا نور للعالم باسلوبنا والفاظنا وكلامنا

متخليش اسلوب العالم يدخل فى كتاباتك الحلوة دى 
حتى لو بتحب توضح صفات مش حلوة
او حتى تكتب جزء فى منه سخرية

+ يعنى لما تقارن كتاباتك الروحية بجد بعيدة كل البعد عن مستوى اختيارك للكلمات دى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


ABOTARBO قال:




+ انا اصغر من انى اعدل على اى حد
لكن احنا نور للعالم باسلوبنا والفاظنا وكلامنا

متخليش اسلوب العالم يدخل فى كتاباتك الحلوة دى 
حتى لو بتحب توضح صفات مش حلوة
او حتى تكتب جزء فى منه سخرية

+ يعنى لما تقارن كتاباتك الروحية بجد بعيدة كل البعد عن مستوى اختيارك للكلمات دى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


في الاول بس الكلام المتظلل بالاحمر دة غلط
لأن لما حضرتك تكون اصغر من انك تعدل عليا ، مين يكون له الحق دة ؟
صدقني بدون مبالغات ، انا بتعلم منك حاجات كتير 

،،

والكلام اللي دايقك ، حاضر همسحو 
متكونش زعلان بس ، يوم حلو ليك 
*


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

انا بكره العزومات وكل ما يتعلق بيها
وغالبا بكره جدا المشاركة فى اى من روتينيات "الاصول" اللى اتفرضت علينا كأعراف فى مجتمعنا , ولما مش برضى اعملها واهلى يقولولى "انت كدة محدش هيعبرك" اقولهم "وده المطلوب" "انا مش عايز التزم بالثوابت دى كل واحد حر" هما فاكرين مثلا انى بعيط كل يوم علشان الناس تعبرنى !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مرض خلي اللحمة للأخر*​​​*،،،*
> *بعد الحكاية العظيمة دي*
> *عرفني بنفسك ، انت بتسيب اللحمة للاخر ؟*
> *وانت قنوع ؟ ولا معفن ؟*


 
*موضوع جميل يا كيرلس... بس عايزا اقول لك حاجه.. إنك تسيب اللحمه للاخر ده مش مرض....*

* المفروض اصلن إتيكيت الاكل إنك تاكل الخضار و الارز الاول  و بعد كدا تاكل اللحمه و السلطه...*

* يعنى فى حاجه اسمها طبق اول و طبق تانى... مش خلطبيتا...*
* بس للاسف فى مصر الناس مش بتعرف تحدد حجم طبقها الاول.. فبتدوس جامد فيه و تيجى تكمل تلاقى نفسها  اتقصمت للنوعين الى إنت صنفتهم دول...( مع انى مش مقطنعه بتصنيفك ده)*
*و اكتر المصريين مش يستطعمو الاكل غير لو اكلو كولو مع بعض يعنى الرز و الخضار مش يتبلع غير بحتت لحمايه...*

*و غير كدا بحس إن بنت لما تخرج مع ولد كتير بتتصرف بالاسلوب الى إنت كاتبه ده --- ليه؟؟*
* لإن فى بنات كتير بتخاف الى قدامها يقول عليها محرومه من اللحمه لو بدئت باللحمه.... بس عمتا اسم الرستورانت الى مش عايز تقول إسمه علشان الإعلان إلى هو كنتاكى *
* فى ناس عاشقه للكولسلو بتاعتو و بجد بتخش تطلب بس علشان تاكل  السلطه فبتبقا هدفها سلطه مش فراخ....*

* بس موضوع حلو هكمل الباقى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لو إستلوحت على اللوح ، مش هيفهم انك بتستلوح !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 كلام حلو.....بس فى مشكله ...
 الفرق بين اللوح و الى بغره جسمه  فرق بصيييت اوى...
 يعنى ممكن لو كنت عملت الحركه دى مع الى بيغره جسمه  كنت هتلاقيه مش سكتلك.....
 اما عن اسئلتك -- اعتقد  تصنيفه الالواح دى بتبقا على الرجاله.. يعنى ممكن الستات "المعلمه".. بس بتبقا متفتونه مش لوح-- اعتقد...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عزومات المصريين*
> 
> *مش عارف بصراحة اسمها عزومات ولا عزايم ولا اية ، المهم اني اقصد انها جمع العزومة*
> *والعزومة تعريفها " بالنسبالي " : شوية ناس ، بيقولوا لشوية ناس ف التليفون ، تعالوا كلوا عندنا ، وبعدين الناس الاولانين ، يعملوا اكل كتييير ، كأن في فرح هياكل ، مع ان بيبأة الناس التانيين شوية قليلين اوي .*
> ...


* ينهااار انا لو مكان الست الى مرات الراجل الى عزموك و مش اكلت حاجه كنت ...... ما علينا الطيب احسن* :smil13:
* الموضوع إنها تعبت و واقفا من الصبح تعمل الاكل ده علشان خاطر عيونك -- و فى ناس بياخدو الموضوع (خصوصا لو انت اعلى منهم ماديا شويه) بحساسيه إنك قرفات تاكل عندهم...*

* اولا  لو عليا انا و انا الى بعزم اول حاجه اعملها اسئل الى بعزمهم بيحبو ياكلو إيه و اقول لهم المنيو الى هعمله علشان يقولو لى  حلو و لا  مش حلو.... علشان مش بحب افرض على الناس اكل ممكن يكونو هما مش بيحبوه...*
* ده لو انا شايله الليله لوحدى... بس عمتا دلوقتى بما ان اكتر اصحابى بيشتغلو و الغرض بيبقا اننا نقعد مع بعض و نغير جو و نضحك او نتفرج على متش كوره او اخبار مهمه او  نشوف بعض و ندردش بس فبيبقا كل و احده تعمل حاجه. او بالطلب كل واحده مميزه فى اكله او نوع سلطه او حلو   فنعمله..*

* غير كدا بئا الى بيخنوئنى انى اتعزم عند ناس و يقعدو يعزمو عليا الف مره و بزيااده لاذم تدوقى من كل شىء -- احاول اقنعهم مش بحب  النوع ده او خلاص بجد مش قادرا لا ابدا مينفعش و بالعفيه و بالإجبار  و الإلحاح   بتخنىء*
* عندى بئا اعزم مره واحده و الى عايز ياخد الى مش عايز خلاص-- بحته قدام الناس و خلاص...مش بعرف ازن و فى ناس بيفهمو الموضوع غلط....*

* موضوع جميل بردو *


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2012)

*هى لو جت على اد كدة يبقى خير *
*المشكله بقى فى الطرف التانى .. العازمين .. *
*لازم مبدأياً كدة الصابونه تبقى جديده 
وبريحه مش عارفه ليه موضوع الريحه دة رغم انها بتبقى ضاره *
*والفوطه تبقى جديده ...
 تقريباً بيبقوا جايبين طقم فوط للعزايم بس .. *

*والحاجه الرخمه ... لما الناس تيجى تمشى *
*تلاقيهم يقفوا 3 ايام يكملوا رغى على الباب *
*طيب ما تدخلوا خلصوا كلامكم وامشوا على طووول :ranting:*

*ميرسى يا كيرو ... مستنيين الملحوظه اللى بعدها ...*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



انا بكره العزومات وكل ما يتعلق بيها
وغالبا بكره جدا المشاركة فى اى من روتينيات "الاصول" اللى اتفرضت علينا كأعراف فى مجتمعنا , ولما مش برضى اعملها واهلى يقولولى "انت كدة محدش هيعبرك" اقولهم "وده المطلوب" "انا مش عايز التزم بالثوابت دى كل واحد حر" هما فاكرين مثلا انى بعيط كل يوم علشان الناس تعبرنى !

أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا ياريت كل الناس متعبرناش
احساس انك تبأة عايش لوحدك دة شوية صعب ، بس لذيذ :new6:
نورت يا فادي 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



موضوع جميل يا كيرلس... بس عايزا اقول لك حاجه.. إنك تسيب اللحمه للاخر ده مش مرض....

 المفروض اصلن إتيكيت الاكل إنك تاكل الخضار و الارز الاول  و بعد كدا تاكل اللحمه و السلطه...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> 
> يعنى فى حاجه اسمها طبق اول و طبق تانى... مش خلطبيتا...* *
> بس للاسف فى مصر الناس مش بتعرف تحدد حجم طبقها الاول.. فبتدوس جامد فيه و تيجى تكمل تلاقى نفسها  اتقصمت للنوعين الى إنت صنفتهم دول...( مع انى مش مقطنعه بتصنيفك ده)* *
> ...


 *

بعيدا عن لغة كتابتك الفتيئة ،

موضوع الاتيكيت دة هيبأة الملحوظة الجاية
وعندي شوية اسئلة جاوبيني عليها عشان تساعدني ف الكتابة :
1- يعني اية اتيكيت ؟ ومين اللي حاطو ؟ ، ولية الناس بتقول على اللي معندهوش اتيكيت انه فلاح ؟
اية مقياس الاتيكيت اصلا ؟ ولية اللي حاطط الاتيكيت دة مش هو اللي فلاح ، والفلاح هو اللي مش فلاح 
هههههههههه
لغبطة صح ؟

بجد يعني
لما يكون الاتيكيت بيقول اني احط رجل ع رجل مع دفع المؤخرة للأمام ، دة في المقابلات الرسمية !
فيها اية يعني لو مدفعش المؤخرة للأمام :new6:
او اصلا محططش رجل ع رجل ! ، الموضوع دة يعيبني ف اية !!

وبالنسبة لردك ولموضوعي 
يعني اية الاتيكيت يقول اسيب اللحمة للأخر !!
مش فاهم بصراحة ، الاتيكيت دة مكتوب ف الكتاب المقدس ؟
هل لو اكلت اللحمة الاول ، ابأة شخص معنديش اتيكيت وياي وكخة 



هكمل الموضوع دة ف ملحوظتي الجاية 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



 كلام حلو.....بس فى مشكله ...
 الفرق بين اللوح و الى بغره جسمه  فرق بصيييت اوى...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> يعنى ممكن لو كنت عملت الحركه دى مع الى بيغره جسمه  كنت هتلاقيه مش سكتلك.....* *
> اما عن اسئلتك -- اعتقد  تصنيفه الالواح دى بتبقا على الرجاله.. يعنى ممكن الستات "المعلمه".. بس بتبقا متفتونه مش لوح-- اعتقد...*


*

انا متكلمتش خالص عن اللي بيغره جسمه دة
انا بقول ع اللي مش حاسس بجسمه ، وجسمه مش غالي عنده ، يعني بنت تقف وعادي جدا لما يكون ايد حد ف ايديها ولا لازقة ف كتفها ، ولا راجل يقعد ونصو ع رجلي 

منورة 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



 ينهااار انا لو مكان الست الى مرات الراجل الى عزموك و مش اكلت حاجه كنت ...... ما علينا الطيب احسن :smil13:
 الموضوع إنها تعبت و واقفا من الصبح تعمل الاكل ده علشان خاطر عيونك -- و فى ناس بياخدو الموضوع (خصوصا لو انت اعلى منهم ماديا شويه) بحساسيه إنك قرفات تاكل عندهم...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> 
> اولا  لو عليا انا و انا الى بعزم اول حاجه اعملها اسئل الى بعزمهم بيحبو ياكلو إيه و اقول لهم المنيو الى هعمله علشان يقولو لى  حلو و لا  مش حلو.... علشان مش بحب افرض على الناس اكل ممكن يكونو هما مش بيحبوه...* *
> ده لو انا شايله الليله لوحدى... بس عمتا دلوقتى بما ان اكتر اصحابى بيشتغلو و الغرض بيبقا اننا نقعد مع بعض و نغير جو و نضحك او نتفرج على متش كوره او اخبار مهمه او  نشوف بعض و ندردش بس فبيبقا كل و احده تعمل حاجه. او بالطلب كل واحده مميزه فى اكله او نوع سلطه او حلو   فنعمله..
> ...


*


اللي مكتوب بالاحمر دة صح جدا وحلو جدا ، ياريت كل الناس كدة

انتي اجمل برضو 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



هى لو جت على اد كدة يبقى خير 
المشكله بقى فى الطرف التانى .. العازمين .. 
لازم مبدأياً كدة الصابونه تبقى جديده 
وبريحه مش عارفه ليه موضوع الريحه دة رغم انها بتبقى ضاره 
والفوطه تبقى جديده ...
 تقريباً بيبقوا جايبين طقم فوط للعزايم بس .. 

والحاجه الرخمه ... لما الناس تيجى تمشى 
تلاقيهم يقفوا 3 ايام يكملوا رغى على الباب 
طيب ما تدخلوا خلصوا كلامكم وامشوا على طووول :ranting:

ميرسى يا كيرو ... مستنيين الملحوظه اللى بعدها ...
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



تصدقي نسيت موضوع الصابونة والفوطة دة !* *

بالنسبة لموضوع الصابونة بأة ،
في عادة غريبة عند ناس كتير
بيمسكوا الصابونة ويدعكوا ايدهم بيها ، قبل ماينزلوا الماية ع ايدهم
فالصابونة هنا بيكون هدفها انها تاخد بواقي الاكل وتبوظ ! ، مش انها تنضف الايد !
ههههههههههه

العفو يافنذم ، دايما منورة
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


+febronia+ قال:



انااا نظري ضعيف الحمد للة مش بتلحظي حاكة .. :new6:

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا نظري ضعيف ونسيت ارد عليكي ( ايموشن مطلع لسانو ) :new6:*


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

*ومتنساش , كوباية العصير لازم تخلص علشان "عندنا بنات عايزين نجوزها" *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عزومات المصريين*
> *مش عارف بصراحة اسمها عزومات ولا عزايم ولا اية ، المهم اني اقصد انها جمع العزومة*


 *لا عزومة ولا عزومات ..أسمها وليمة أو ولائم*
*أولم - يولم - وليمةً ...أو أولم وليمة وجمعها ولائم *


> *بمناسبة الاحراج ، مرة اتعزمت عند راجل كبير ....*
> *المهم ، لما قعدت ولقيت الاكل ، ولأني معرفش اي حاجة عن الاحراج ، فقولت للراجل بالنص :*
> *انا مش باكل الحاجات دي *


* لأ مافيهاش أى أحراج خاااااالص*
*أنت كدة شتمته ...بسيطة يعنى **تُحرج من أية بقى ؟؟؟*
*



لقيتو هو ومراتو وبنتو ***** ، بأوا ف نص الهدوم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يعنى أية تتيى ( ****** )*


> *انت بتشوف اي ف العزومات ؟*
> 
> *بتلاحظ حاجة ؟ ولا بتروح تاكل وتروح  ?*


* بالنسبة لى انا ..أى عزومة فيها أكل مشكلتى مش فى الأكل ..ولا نوعيته ...عندى مشكلة رهييييبة تانية *
*لما آآكل لازم لازم ...أأنتخ ...يعنى لازم أدلق أنام لو عزومة غدا بابقى مضروب على قلبى ميت صرمة قديمة*
*لأنه غصب عنى عينى هتقفل يعنى هتقفل ...*
*وبينزل بعدها على عينى ستااارة غباااااء ...مالهاش حل *
*فلو ناوى تعزمنى ( بعد الشر يعنى ) تبقى على عشا *
*أو فطار ...أى عربية فول معاااااااااك ودايس *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



 لا عزومة ولا عزومات ..أسمها وليمة أو ولائم
أولم - يولم - وليمةً ...أو أولم وليمة وجمعها ولائم 


أنقر للتوسيع...

مانا عارف الوليمة
العزومة دي كلمة عامية ، والجمع العوام عايم 

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *  لأ مافيهاش أى أحراج خاااااالص
> أنت كدة شتمته ...بسيطة يعنى تُحرج من أية بقى ؟؟؟
> *


*

ههههههههههه ، بجد ؟
طب لية ؟ جابولي حاجات مبحبهاش قولت مش هاكلها 
**
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * يعنى أية تتيى ( ****** )
> *


*

كنت كاتب " المعفنة " ، بس استاذ ابو تربو ادايق
فقولت احط بدالها نقط ، وكل بني ادم يفهم الكلمة باسلوبو ، لو كويس هيفهمها كويس ، لو مش كويس هيفهمها مش كويس
خبيث انا صح  ?

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *  بالنسبة لى انا ..أى عزومة فيها أكل مشكلتى مش فى الأكل ..ولا نوعيته ...عندى مشكلة رهييييبة تانية
> لما آآكل لازم لازم ...أأنتخ ...يعنى لازم أدلق أنام لو عزومة غدا بابقى مضروب على قلبى ميت صرمة قديمة
> لأنه غصب عنى عينى هتقفل يعنى هتقفل ...
> وبينزل بعدها على عينى ستااارة غباااااء ...مالهاش حل
> ...


*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعم بدل ماتنام ع عربية الفول ونتضرب 

منور ياعبده باشا
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ومتنساش , كوباية العصير لازم تخلص علشان "عندنا بنات عايزين نجوزها"



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح بيقولو كدة
بس يعني اية  ?


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هى لو جت على اد كدة يبقى خير *​
> *المشكله بقى فى الطرف التانى .. العازمين .. *
> *لازم مبدأياً كدة الصابونه تبقى جديده *
> 
> ​​​


*امال عايزاهم يحطوا "بروة " صابون والا باكو رابسو كأنهم كانوا عازمينك على شوربة جاز ؟*
*



وبريحه مش عارفه ليه موضوع الريحه دة رغم انها بتبقى ضاره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مين اللى قال ان الريحة مضرة ؟*
*انا باقرا شوية حاجات هنا تجيب شلل نصفى *
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



 امال عايزاهم يحطوا "بروة " صابون والا باكو رابسو كأنهم كانوا عازمينك على شوربة جاز ؟
 مين اللى قال ان الريحة مضرة ؟
انا باقرا شوية حاجات هنا تجيب شلل نصفى 
 [/RIGHT]

أنقر للتوسيع...



موتنننننننننننننننننننننننننني ضحححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححك
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *موتنننننننننننننننننننننننننني ضحححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححك*


*لالالالالالالالا*
*ماتموتش منى ...أحنا مش متفقين على سلسلة مواضيع*
*أنا وانت ؟؟؟؟*
*التقايل ورا ...ولو عمك عوبد رايق وفايق ...هتتفرج هنا*
*على ولايم لها العجب* ..
*ويُقال ( عزومات ) والله أعلم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

مبدئيا نشكر ربنا كل العزومات اللى بروحها عند ناس مقربيين ليا جدا .. فمبدئيا عارفين باكل ايه و مش باكل ايه فدى بسيطة ... اللى بينفخنى بقا كلمة كولى كولى كولى لانى انا اصلا اكلتى صغيرة فمش بقدر اكل كويس فدايما هما شايفيين انى لازم اكل فلازم كل مرة بعد عزومة يجيلى مغص من التزغيط اللى بيعملوه فيا :2:
العزومة اللى فى بيتنا بقا دى اللى كارثة بجد ... كمية اطباق و كوبيات بتتوسخ غير طبيعية .. بقضى حوالى ساعة بغسل فيهم فى المطبخ .. دة غير لو فيه اطفال و الاطفال احباب الله طبعا الاكل بيبقى نصه فى الطبق و النص التانى على السجادة ... و انضف انا بقا :ranting: مش فاهمة ليه مش كلنا ناكل فى حلة كبيرة و نخلص :smile01 بدل البهدلة دى :smil13:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



مبدئيا نشكر ربنا كل العزومات اللى بروحها عند ناس مقربيين ليا جدا .. فمبدئيا عارفين باكل ايه و مش باكل ايه فدى بسيطة ... اللى بينفخنى بقا كلمة كولى كولى كولى لانى انا اصلا اكلتى صغيرة فمش بقدر اكل كويس فدايما هما شايفيين انى لازم اكل فلازم كل مرة بعد عزومة يجيلى مغص من التزغيط اللى بيعملوه فيا :2:
العزومة اللى فى بيتنا بقا دى اللى كارثة بجد ... كمية اطباق و كوبيات بتتوسخ غير طبيعية .. بقضى حوالى ساعة بغسل فيهم فى المطبخ .. دة غير لو فيه اطفال و الاطفال احباب الله طبعا الاكل بيبقى نصه فى الطبق و النص التانى على السجادة ... و انضف انا بقا :ranting: مش فاهمة ليه مش كلنا ناكل فى حلة كبيرة و نخلص :smile01 بدل البهدلة دى :smil13:

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> ماتموتش منى ...أحنا مش متفقين على سلسلة مواضيع
> أنا وانت ؟؟؟؟
> التقايل ورا ...ولو عمك عوبد رايق وفايق ...هتتفرج هنا
> ...



خلاص انا عايش اهو ياعم عوبد
هتولمني ع اية بأة ؟
بما ان هتعزمني ع اية كلمة ف علم الغيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

"بروة "!!!!
 عبود يعنى إيه الكلمه دى!!!!


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *امال عايزاهم يحطوا "بروة " صابون والا باكو رابسو كأنهم كانوا عازمينك على شوربة جاز ؟*
> * مين اللى قال ان الريحة مضرة ؟*
> *انا باقرا شوية حاجات هنا تجيب شلل نصفى *
> [/RIGHT]


*بعد الشر عليك يا باشمهندس من الشلل النصفى والربعى والرعاش*
*تسجيل خروج عشان خاطر عيونك :flowers:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> "بروة "!!!!
> عبود يعنى إيه الكلمه دى!!!!


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هنفضل نعلمكوا لغة لغاية أمتى ؟؟؟؟؟*
*الصابونة بعد ما تتهرى أستعمال بـ ( تتبرى )*
*بيسموها " بروة صابون "*
*تتحط على شباك منور الحمام لغاية ماتنشف *
*بتتبشر او بتتضرب فى الخلاط لغاية ما تبقى بودرة*
*تتخلط مع صابون الغسالة " العاتيية "*
*أو تغسلى بيها شربات الأستاذ / ممدوح *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بعد الشر عليك يا باشمهندس من الشلل النصفى والربعى والرعاش*​
> *تسجيل خروج عشان خاطر عيونك :flowers:*​


 *ميت مرة اقولك انا مش باشمهندس* :ranting:
*وتسجلى خروج لية ؟؟*
*أنا اللى ماشى ولاتزعلى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *هنفضل نعلمكوا لغة لغاية أمتى ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *الصابونة بعد ما تتهرى أستعمال بـ ( تتبرى )*
> *بيسموها " بروة صابون "*
> ...


يخليك لينا يا باشا :2:  و تفضل تعلمنا علطول منغير ما تتشل او تنتحر ههههه
 إيييه ته... ده *إتيكيت :t33:*  الصابونا هههههههههههههههه ده علشان نستخدمها لإخر انفاسها هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صح بيقولو كدة
> بس يعني اية  ?


*يقال _والقائلين كُثُر_من ضمن الاعراف اللى ملهاش اى منطق ,انك لما متكملش شرب للآخر وتسيب شوية , بناتهم هتبووووووووووووور :t33:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:




يقال _والقائلين كُثُر_من ضمن الاعراف اللى ملهاش اى منطق ,انك لما متكملش شرب للآخر وتسيب شوية , بناتهم هتبووووووووووووور :t33:


أنقر للتوسيع...


ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااامد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

*أكلات " معفنة "

في البداية بس عشان الناس اللي بتزعل من كلمة " معفنة " 
، انا هتكلم فعلا عن أكلات " معفنة " ، 
يعني " معفنة " دي مش رأيي انا ، لا هي الأكلات فعلا معفنة ! ، عفنت ، باظت يعني !

بلاحظ في مناسبات معينة كدة مش فاكر هي اية ، ان في ناس بتاكل حاجة اسمها ملوحة
والملوحة للي ميعرفهاش ، هي سمك بيتحط في الملح ـ، ويتساب من 10 شهور لسنة في صفيحة ، لحد ما " يــعــفـــن " ، ومجرد مايعفن ويبوظ ، يطلعوة من الصفيحة ويبيعوة للناس ، 
والناس بتشترية وتاكلوا بعفنه كدة ، ومعاه بصل أخضر أو احمر مثلا ، 
وبشوف الناس بتقف طوابير عليه ف الاديره يشتروة ، أو في المناطق اللي بيتباع فيها ، 
بمناسبة الملوحة ، 
مرة كنت ماشي ف شارع ف الوكالة ، وشوفت محل محطوط فيه البراميل اللي بيتخزن فيها الفسيخ والملوحة 
بس للأسف مش هينفع اقول شوفت اية جوة البراميل دي 

بعيدا عن الملوحة
في أكلة تاني عند المصريين برضو ، إسمها مِــش ! ، والمش دة برضو هو أن الناس بتجيب الجبنة ، وتسيبها ف صفايح ، لحد ما " تـــعـــفــــن " ، ويملوها ملح وشطة ، ولما تعفن وتبوظ وتبأة مليانة " دوود " ، يبدأوا ياكلوها ، وبرضو بياكلوا جنبها بصل أخضر او احمر
مش عارف اية سر البصل مع العفانة بصراحة ـ، بس غالبا بيبأة كمالة للعفن وريحة البؤ واثاره على المعده 
كماله للنتانة يعني 
ــ

بصراحة بستغرب جدا من الاكلات اللي شبه الكلام دة ـ، وبستغرب اكتر الناس اللي بتحبها ، وكل ماتزيد عفانتها كل مايحبوها اكتر
يعني في ناس متعرفش تاكل المِش دة الا لو كان مدود !
وفي ناس لو الملوحة دي جاتلهم مش مركونة بقالها سنة مثلا ، ميحبوهاش !

ـــ

اكيد انتوا خدتوا بالكوا من الكلام اللي بقولو دة 
بتاكلوا الحاجات دي ؟
ولية الناس بتحب الاكل المعفن دة ؟


ــــ

مشاركة مٌهمة
*


PoNA ELLY قال:


> بالنسبه للمش والجبنه القديمه
> طعمها جميل خصوصا لو كلتها بزيت وليمون
> الأكله مفيده جدااااااااااااا للمزراعين او اي حد بيشتغل ف تحت اشعة الشمس المباشره
> لأنها بتقي الانسان من الإصابه بضربات الشمس
> ​


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه يا معلم احنا البلد اللى اخترعت "المخلل" بأنواعه
 انا مستحيل آكل الحاجات دى وبنتقد اى حد بياكلها
الغريبة ان من ضمن طقوس شم النسيم اكل الملوحة , معرفش ايه علاقة "النسيم" ب "الملوحة"


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

بص يا عمنا عن نفسي مش باكل الملوحه 
بس بتعاطي المش ده واعتقد انه فرض علي كل صعيدي "متمرس"مش بس اللي اصله صعيدي

واعتقد بل واجزم ان اللي المش احسن بكتير من الجماعه بتوع الكلاب والصراصير

وليا نظريه في حوار الاكل ده
اي حاجه في الدنيا مفيهاش سم ممكن الانسان ياكلها
بس المشكله اننا بنامل حسب العادات المتوارثه
يعني انت لو حد قالك كل لحم جملي ممكن تشتمه
انما لو انت جيت الدنيا في اسره مسلمه
هتاكل الجملي وتمصمص صوابعك وراه
علي عكس الخنزير بالنسبه للمسلم


يعني اللي نفسك "شهيتك" تقبله وميضرش
اصربه وخليها علي الله
واخيرا هقولك مثل شعبي علي الموضوع ده

كل اللي يعجبك والبس بردوا اللي يعجبك لان محدش هيدفعلك تمنه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

_وانا اللي كنت بتمنى ازور مصر عشان ادوق اكلها
روح يا شيخ كرهتنا في الاكل كلو  
بس الاكل  ده موجود كمان في البلاد الاروبيه ومنها السمك والجبنه  وبتتباع باتمان خاصه لان بيقولو الحاجات دي ليها طعم خاص
مهو كمان لحم الخنزير  عندهم  عندو سنييييين بس بيكون ده اغلى بكتير لان الطعم مختلف 
لو جينا نقول الفرق ان هناك معفنه وهناك لاء فهو نفس نفس اللي بيتعمل اظن الفرق بس ف طريقة عملها والحاجات اللي بتستعمل عشا ن تتعمل زي الحاجات ,, البراميل دي,, اللي انت شوفتها

مشكور ع الموضوع
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههه ثوانى يا جدعان ليس كل مشاً لازم يكون فى دوداً
هناك مش راقى وطعمه يجنن وبيتعمل على نضافة فى البيت 

+ اما الملوحة دى ياى ههههههه مش بكلها 
لكن انا بردو شوفت فى السوبر ماركت انواع ملوحة شكلها نضيف خالص لكن بصراحة مجربتهاش.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع ناقص ...فين الفسيخ ؟*
*وفين السردين المملح ؟*
*فين البكلاه ؟؟*
*أتعلموا " عفانة " بقى على اصولها ...قصدى أكل ...:smile02*


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع ناقص ...فين الفسيخ ؟*
> *وفين السردين المملح ؟*
> *فين البكلاه ؟؟*
> *أتعلموا " عفانة " بقى على اصولها ...قصدى أكل ...*:smile02
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _مشكور ع الموضوع_​


*مشكور ع الموضوع اية يا لولو *
*أسمها مشكور ع العفانة ...*
*الموضوع الجاى ينزل لنا شراب ملبوس بقى له أربع أيام*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

*الحمد لله مش باكل الحاجات دى :close_tem 
بس مش مشكلتى برضه فى ان الناس تاكلها .. هما حرين فى نفسهم .. لكن يتسممو و يجو يقرفونا فى المستشفيات يبقى كتير .. كل واحد يمضى على اقرار انه لو اتسمم مع نفسه ميجيش يصحى النايب من عز نومه فى المستشفى عشان البيه اكل حاجات نتنة :t26:

عبود يعنى ايه بكلاه تيييييي ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عبود يعنى ايه بكلاه تيييييي ؟؟؟*


*هااااااااااار طين ...أسكندرانية وما تعرفيش السمك البكلاه ؟؟*
*كدة أنا أشك فى وطنيتك ....:smil6:*
*بيبقى نوع من السمك المجفف المملح ...كان موجود زماااان فى أسكندرية ...**تقريبا من عهد المماليك ....والخواجى ينى *
*دلوقتى بيستوردوه من اليونان وقبرص *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هااااااااااار طين ...أسكندرانية وما تعرفيش السمك البكلاه ؟؟*
> *كدة أنا أشك فى وطنيتك ....:smil6:*
> *بيبقى نوع من السمك المجفف المملح ...كان موجود زماااان فى أسكندرية ...**تقريبا من عهد المماليك ....والخواجى ينى *
> *دلوقتى بيستوردوه من اليونان وقبرص *



*مملح برضه ... طيب عشان كدة مش اعرفه .. و بعدين استر عليا لازم الفضيحة ان بابليك كدة :smile02*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



هههههههههههههههه يا معلم احنا البلد اللى اخترعت "المخلل" بأنواعه
 انا مستحيل آكل الحاجات دى وبنتقد اى حد بياكلها
الغريبة ان من ضمن طقوس شم النسيم اكل الملوحة , معرفش ايه علاقة "النسيم" ب "الملوحة"

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت زومل يا فادي * *
هههههههههههههه

فعلا ، دايما الاكلات دي مرتبطة بمناسبات معينة
زي شم النسيم والفسيخ 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



بص يا عمنا عن نفسي مش باكل الملوحه 
بس بتعاطي المش ده واعتقد انه فرض علي كل صعيدي "متمرس"مش بس اللي اصله صعيدي

واعتقد بل واجزم ان اللي المش احسن بكتير من الجماعه بتوع الكلاب والصراصير

وليا نظريه في حوار الاكل ده
اي حاجه في الدنيا مفيهاش سم ممكن الانسان ياكلها
بس المشكله اننا بنامل حسب العادات المتوارثه
يعني انت لو حد قالك كل لحم جملي ممكن تشتمه
انما لو انت جيت الدنيا في اسره مسلمه
هتاكل الجملي وتمصمص صوابعك وراه
علي عكس الخنزير بالنسبه للمسلم


يعني اللي نفسك "شهيتك" تقبله وميضرش
اصربه وخليها علي الله
واخيرا هقولك مثل شعبي علي الموضوع ده

كل اللي يعجبك والبس بردوا اللي يعجبك لان محدش هيدفعلك تمنه

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس دة اكل بيكون عَفن يا عياد* *
ازاي يعني اكل حاجة بعد مافضلت متخزنة سنة ! ، واتملت ملح وشطة 
تفتكر كمية الملح اللي ف الملوحة دي مش مٌضر ؟
ولا كمية الملح والشطة اللي ف المش !؟
ولا الناس اللي بتعمل الاكل دة !

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _وانا اللي كنت بتمنى ازور مصر عشان ادوق اكلها
> روح يا شيخ كرهتنا في الاكل كلو
> بس الاكل  ده موجود كمان في البلاد الاروبيه ومنها السمك والجبنه  وبتتباع باتمان خاصه لان بيقولو الحاجات دي ليها طعم خاص
> مهو كمان لحم الخنزير  عندهم  عندو سنييييين بس بيكون ده اغلى بكتير لان الطعم مختلف
> ...


  العـــفــو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


ABOTARBO قال:



ههههههههههه ثوانى يا جدعان ليس كل مشاً لازم يكون فى دوداً
هناك مش راقى وطعمه يجنن وبيتعمل على نضافة فى البيت 

+ اما الملوحة دى ياى ههههههه مش بكلها 
لكن انا بردو شوفت فى السوبر ماركت انواع ملوحة شكلها نضيف خالص لكن بصراحة مجربتهاش.

أنقر للتوسيع...


والمِش الراقي دة بتكون اية طريقة عملوا ؟* *
برضو ف النهاية جبنة قديمة ومليانة ملح وشطة 

حلوة كلمة ملوحة شكلها نضيف دي
ههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



الموضوع ناقص ...فين الفسيخ ؟
وفين السردين المملح ؟
فين البكلاه ؟؟
أتعلموا " عفانة " بقى على اصولها ...قصدى أكل ...:smile02

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهي كلها انواع من السمك المعفن يا اخ عبود* *

طب ماتدينا انت كورس عفانة وضعوا الله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



الحمد لله مش باكل الحاجات دى :close_tem 
بس مش مشكلتى برضه فى ان الناس تاكلها .. هما حرين فى نفسهم .. لكن يتسممو و يجو يقرفونا فى المستشفيات يبقى كتير .. كل واحد يمضى على اقرار انه لو اتسمم مع نفسه ميجيش يصحى النايب من عز نومه فى المستشفى عشان البيه اكل حاجات نتنة :t26:


أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *
شطورة ، اوعي تاكليها :smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> العـــفــو


خليه عندك عفوك...واخر مره هرد ف موضوع ليك
سلام


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




خليه عندك عفوك...واخر مره هرد ف موضوع ليك
سلام

أنقر للتوسيع...


That's yours *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> That's yours *


اففففففففففففففف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يونيو 2012)

*الله يقرفكوا كنت هرجع بجد*

*عامه للي ميعرفش*

*البصل جمب الاكل المعفن دا عاده علميه توارثها الاجداد بذكائهم ووعيهم العلمي و غريزتهم انه البصل جمب الاكل البايت بيكسر سمه لان البصل فيه مواد طياره مطهره للامعاء طارده للتلوث*

*و لكنه لا ينفع بدا في حاله البوتوليزم*

*الي هو السم الي بيسبب شلل للتنفس و تسمم كما في حاله الفسيح الي فيه البكتيريا دي الي بيسبب التسمم ثم هبوط النفس ثم الوفاه*

*هنا لا ينفع البصل بما فيه من مواد نافعه*

*لا لازم هنا العقار المضاد لسم البوتوليزم*

*الاكل دا كله ضار للي ضغطه عالي او عنده الاستعداد*

*انا لا اكل القرف دا خاصه مع توافر الاكل الصحي النظيف*

*انا باكل المخلل النضيف الي من السوبر ماركت و دمتم*

*و علي فكره احنا ما اخترعناش المخلل*

*موجود بالهبل في اوروبا*

*سلام*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



الله يقرفكوا كنت هرجع بجد

عامه للي ميعرفش

البصل جمب الاكل المعفن دا عاده علميه توارثها الاجداد بذكائهم ووعيهم العلمي و غريزتهم انه البصل جمب الاكل البايت بيكسر سمه لان البصل فيه مواد طياره مطهره للامعاء طارده للتلوث

و لكنه لا ينفع بدا في حاله البوتوليزم

الي هو السم الي بيسبب شلل للتنفس و تسمم كما في حاله الفسيح الي فيه البكتيريا دي الي بيسبب التسمم ثم هبوط النفس ثم الوفاه

هنا لا ينفع البصل بما فيه من مواد نافعه

لا لازم هنا العقار المضاد لسم البوتوليزم

الاكل دا كله ضار للي ضغطه عالي او عنده الاستعداد

انا لا اكل القرف دا خاصه مع توافر الاكل الصحي النظيف

انا باكل المخلل النضيف الي من السوبر ماركت و دمتم

و علي فكره احنا ما اخترعناش المخلل

موجود بالهبل في اوروبا

سلام​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههههههههه* *
حلوة معلومة البصل ، أول مرة اعرفها

نورتي
*


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

*السابق ذكره اعلاه دة انا بتفرج عليه بس ... *
*مش باكله D:*

*بس يا باشا بخصوص الجبنه الريكفورد .. موقفك منها ايه D: ..؟؟ *
*بيقولوا عليها معفنه ... بس انا بحبها *
*لكن من غير بصل ... ممكن فلفل اخضر *
*
ميرسى يا غالى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بس دة اكل بيكون عَفن يا عياد* *
> ازاي يعني اكل حاجة بعد مافضلت متخزنة سنة ! ، واتملت ملح وشطة
> ...



مهو التدخين مضر 
وضرره اكتر من ضرر الاكل ده بكتير 
وبيبسي الله ما شاء  الله اكتر سلعه بتتباع في مصر

اما باكل المش ازاي
اولا بنحطله حاجه من عند العطار مش بتخليه يعمل دود 
وبحط عليه طحينه وطماطم وزيت زيتون
واراهنك انك لو شوفت اىطبق اللي بعمله هتضرب معايا


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

الي ما يعرفش يقول عدس
بطون المصريين الغلابه تهدم الزلط
مش الاكل البايظ 

بس المهم ان محدش جاب سيره الرنجه 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## red333 (10 يونيو 2012)

*جبنة كيداهم *
*                عفانة بلا حدود*
*عبارة عن طبق مش كبير يتم التخلص فيه من كل شىء كان هيترمى فى الزبالة  بواقى لانشون وجبنةرومى  علبة زبادى بايظة شوية مخلل حمضوا يعنى كنسة المحل*
*وتخلط ويطلق عليها جبنة كيداهم *
*المشكلة ان الناس بتحبها جدا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ماهي كلها انواع من السمك المعفن يا اخ عبود*


 *المعفن ..يا أخ عبود ؟؟؟؟:boxing:*
*ماتنقى ألفاظك يا عمنا ...مش كفاية ريحة " التوبيك " بتاعتك دى اللى جايبة لآخر الشارع ؟؟*
*



طب ماتدينا انت كورس عفانة وضعوا الله في ميزان حسناتك :

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كيلو سردين " نيلى " طازج ...( أوعى تغسله ) *
*ملح خشن وشطة ..*
*أحشى الخياشيم بالملح والشطة *
*ورص السردين فى كيس نايلون نظيف خلف خلاف*
*يعنى راس السمكة فى ديل السمكة أختها*
*أحكم غلق الكيس جيدا وضعه فى كيس آخر محكم*
*بعد واحد وعشرين يوم أفتح عليه ونظفه من بطنه وأغسله بالخل جيدا*
*وفصصه ...وأعصر عليه ليمون ..وزيت ذرة *
*وبالهنا والشفا ...*
*ولو عندك قطط بقى أعزمهم على مصارين السردين ..*
*هيدعوا لك نونوة للصبح ...*

*أى عفانة ياكيرو .... :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وبحط عليه طحينه وطماطم وزيت زيتون*
> *واراهنك انك لو شوفت اى طبق اللي بعمله هتضرب معايا*


*أنا دااااااايس معاااك يا عياااااااااااد*​


----------



## sparrow (10 يونيو 2012)

علي فكرة يا كيرو في جبنه قديمة من غير دود وبيبقي طعمها حلو جدا
وتقدر تكسر الملح الي فيها زي ما قال عياد بالطحينه والفلفل والطماطم
بتبقي جميله


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> والمِش الراقي دة بتكون اية طريقة عملوا ؟* *
> برضو ف النهاية جبنة قديمة ومليانة ملح وشطة
> ...


*طريقه عمل المش فى البيت !!!*

+ اما الملوحة اللى اقصدها لون السمك الصغير لونه ذهبى كدة فى برطمانات 
مش لونه وحش كدة وتحس انه فريش ههههه بامانة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



السابق ذكره اعلاه دة انا بتفرج عليه بس ... 
مش باكله D:

بس يا باشا بخصوص الجبنه الريكفورد .. موقفك منها ايه D: ..؟؟ 
بيقولوا عليها معفنه ... بس انا بحبها 
لكن من غير بصل ... ممكن فلفل اخضر 

ميرسى يا غالى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عمري ماكلتها ولا شوفتها * *
بصي يا وايت انا معرفش غير :
الجمبري ، مكرونة بشاميل ، طبيخ اسمو بامية
بس كدة 

احلى حاجة انك طلعتي زميلة 
اوعي تاكليهم ازعل منك 

نورتي :give_rose
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





مهو التدخين مضر 
وضرره اكتر من ضرر الاكل ده بكتير 
وبيبسي الله ما شاء  الله اكتر سلعه بتتباع في مصر

اما باكل المش ازاي
اولا بنحطله حاجه من عند العطار مش بتخليه يعمل دود 
وبحط عليه طحينه وطماطم وزيت زيتون
واراهنك انك لو شوفت اىطبق اللي بعمله هتضرب معايا

أنقر للتوسيع...



وهو انا قولت ان السجاير احلى من المِش ، هههههههههه ، مانا عارف ياعياد* *
التدخين مٌضر ، وكمية الملح والشطة ف المش مضرين 
ـــ

وبالنسبة للوصفة اللي انت قولتها دي ، ولا جات جنب اللعاب عندي خالص
انا عايز اشوفك واعزمني ع جمبري ف اي مطعم اسماك :love34:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:



الي ما يعرفش يقول عدس
بطون المصريين الغلابه تهدم الزلط
مش الاكل البايظ 

بس المهم ان محدش جاب سيره الرنجه 
ههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميعرفش يقول عدس ؟* *
ع اساس ان انا كوري ؟
هههههههههههههه

والرنجة دي برضو مش هي الفسيخ ؟
ولا اية ؟
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


red333 قال:



جبنة كيداهم 
                عفانة بلا حدود

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


red333 قال:


> *
> عبارة عن طبق مش كبير يتم التخلص فيه من كل شىء كان هيترمى فى الزبالة  بواقى لانشون وجبنةرومى  علبة زبادى بايظة شوية مخلل حمضوا يعنى كنسة المحل* *
> وتخلط ويطلق عليها جبنة كيداهم * *
> المشكلة ان الناس بتحبها جدا*


*

يا الهي ؟* *
الكلام دة بجد ؟
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



 المعفن ..يا أخ عبود ؟؟؟؟:boxing:
ماتنقى ألفاظك يا عمنا ...مش كفاية ريحة " التوبيك " بتاعتك دى اللى جايبة لآخر الشارع ؟؟ 

كيلو سردين " نيلى " طازج ...( أوعى تغسله ) 
ملح خشن وشطة ..
أحشى الخياشيم بالملح والشطة 
ورص السردين فى كيس نايلون نظيف خلف خلاف
يعنى راس السمكة فى ديل السمكة أختها
أحكم غلق الكيس جيدا وضعه فى كيس آخر محكم
بعد واحد وعشرين يوم أفتح عليه ونظفه من بطنه وأغسله بالخل جيدا
وفصصه ...وأعصر عليه ليمون ..وزيت ذرة 
وبالهنا والشفا ...
ولو عندك قطط بقى أعزمهم على مصارين السردين ..
هيدعوا لك نونوة للصبح ...

أى عفانة ياكيرو .... :new6::new6:


أنقر للتوسيع...


ماتقرا الجملة ع بعضها ، متاخدش الكلام الزبالة يا أخ عبود * *:new6:

حبيب قلبي
هنحتاجك كدة لما نيجي نقتل حد بالسِم 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


sparrow قال:



علي فكرة يا كيرو في جبنه قديمة من غير دود وبيبقي طعمها حلو جدا
وتقدر تكسر الملح الي فيها زي ما قال عياد بالطحينه والفلفل والطماطم
بتبقي جميله

أنقر للتوسيع...


كفاية ضغط عليا ، كدة هفكر ف الموضوع تاني * *:love34:

نورتي :new6:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> ميعرفش يقول عدس ؟* *
> ع اساس ان انا كوري ؟
> ...



لا مصري 
بس مش غلبان عشان كدا مش بتاكل زينا :smil15:
ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا الرنجه من اخوات الفسيخ


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

لا يا معلم الرنجة مستوى آخر انضف شوية , انت شكلك مبتصمش ولا ايه ؟  ده فى الصيام المسموح فيه سمك الواحد مبيسبش نوع الا ويجربه (انتقام بقا )


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





لا مصري 
بس مش غلبان عشان كدا مش بتاكل زينا :smil15:
ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا الرنجه من اخوات الفسيخ






أنقر للتوسيع...



افادكم الله والله يا اخ نيفينا* *
وبالنسبة للصورة ، فربنا يسامحك يارب :new6:
يعني لا  المفرش شكلو عدل ، ولا استغفر الله العظيم السمك شكله عدل ، ولا اللي مصور فاهم تصوير
كل حاجة جات شمال ف المشاركة دي
انتي اية اللي جابك :new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



لا يا معلم الرنجة مستوى آخر انضف شوية , انت شكلك مبتصمش ولا ايه ؟  ده فى الصيام المسموح فيه سمك الواحد مبيسبش نوع الا ويجربه (انتقام بقا )

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا مبصومش الا صيام السمك* *
عشان اكل فيه جمبري طول الصيام 

وانا عارف موضوع الانتقام دة في صيام السمك

اقول حاجة وتصدقني ؟
يعلم المسيح ، ف صيام السمك ، مفيش ولا بيت من اللي اعرفهم ، طوووووووووووول الصيام ، مبيعملش السمك كل يوم !
لازم كل يوم سمك 

 احنا شعب روحاني يا فادي 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> افادكم الله والله يا اخ نيفينا* *
> ...



انا مالي يا خويا انا لاقيتها في جوجل كدا
فقولت اجبلك السمكه سليمه 
اصلي لاقيت صورتها وهي متقطعه وجاهزه 
مش حلوه خالص ناس مش بتعرق تقطع وتجهز اصلا
دي بقي لمال تتعملوعليها طحينه وليمون وخل
وجنبها بصل انسي
بامانه الاكله الوحيده اللي باكل فيها كميه عيش بالهبل
وانا اخري اصلا رغيف في اي اكل تاني

ومش بتخن برده ههههههههههه

بس تصدق يا واد انا غلطان
اجبلك وهي مقطعه وخلاص
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


ABOTARBO قال:




طريقه عمل المش فى البيت !!!

+ اما الملوحة اللى اقصدها لون السمك الصغير لونه ذهبى كدة فى برطمانات 
مش لونه وحش كدة وتحس انه فريش ههههه بامانة

أنقر للتوسيع...


افادكم الله يا معلم* *
انا ممكن ابأة اروح اتفرج ع الملوحة دي :new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





انا مالي يا خويا انا لاقيتها في جوجل كدا
فقولت اجبلك السمكه سليمه 
اصلي لاقيت صورتها وهي متقطعه وجاهزه 
مش حلوه خالص ناس مش بتعرق تقطع وتجهز اصلا
دي بقي لمال تتعملوعليها طحينه وليمون وخل
وجنبها بصل انسي
بامانه الاكله الوحيده اللي باكل فيها كميه عيش بالهبل
وانا اخري اصلا رغيف في اي اكل تاني

ومش بتخن برده ههههههههههه

بس تصدق يا واد انا غلطان
اجبلك وهي مقطعه وخلاص
هههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياوااااااااد يا استاذ * *:new6:
ابأي قطعي انتي شوية وورينا :new6:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> ياوااااااااد يا استاذ * *:new6:
> ابأي قطعي انتي شوية وورينا :new6:
> *



لا رنجتي مش بتتكشف علي حد :smil15::smil15::smil15:

هو انا لسه هصور 
دي بتلخص وانا بجهزها :new6:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *أكلات " معفنة "*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ​





مع احترامي التام لمعرفتك وثقافتك بإزاي بتتعمل الملوحه والمش جايز انت شوفتهم انت وماشي ف الشارع لكن ما شفتش ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط هوضحلك 

كلامك مش مظبوط

بالنسبه للمش والجبنه القديمه

مش بتتحط الجبنه مع الملح لحد ما بتبوظ  .. مش صح وما بيحصلش
هفهمك اللي بيحصل بالظبط واللي بيعملوه قرايبي :t33::t33:
اولا بيحطوا الجبنه البيضه بملح لحد ما تنشف مش تعفن لأنها ما بتعفنش
ثانيا بعد ما تنشفوا بتتحط ف برطمان او اي حاجه وبعدين يجيبوا لبن وملح وشطه 
بيتسابوا فترة كام شهر بيحصل فيهم ايه بقي الكام شهر
الجبنه بدل ماهي ناشفه هتبقي طريه بفعل اللبن المحطوط
وهتاخد اللون البني لوجود الشطه
ومعلومه جايز مش واخد بالك منها مادام في نسبة ملح عليه يستحيل يحصل تعفن
ودا من اساسيات التحنيط لو كنت قريت حاجه عن كده 
نرجع بقي لموضوع الدود
موضوع حدوثه ناتج عن خبرة  او شطارة اللي بيعمل الحاجه دي في حاجات بتتضاف زي زيت مثلا وجود بيمنع حدوث الدود
بالنسبه للأكله فهي طعمها جميل خصوصا لو كلتها بزيت وليمون
الأكله مفيده جدااااااااااااا للمزراعين او اي حد بيشتغل ف تحت اشعة الشمس المباشره
لأنها بتقي الانسان من الإصابه بضربات الشمس 

وبالنسبه للملوحه انا ما عنديش معلومات كافيه عنها زي المش والجبنه القديمه 
وانا كمان ماليش تقل علي اكلها 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





لا رنجتي مش بتتكشف علي حد :smil15::smil15::smil15:

هو انا لسه هصور 
دي بتلخص وانا بجهزها :new6:

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *
يالهوي للدرجادي ؟
حاسس انك بتحكيلي عن تورتاية مثلا :new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> * مع احترامي التام لمعرفتك وثقافتك بإزاي بتتعمل الملوحه والمش جايز انت شوفتهم انت وماشي ف الشارع لكن ما شفتش ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط هوضحلك
> *​


*

هو معرفة الملوحة بتتعمل ازاي دة ثقافة ؟
هههههههههههههه
لا مشوفتهمش ف الشارع

بس بنيت كلامي ع حاجتين 
1- بالنسبة للملوحة ، روحت ف مرة دير ، اسمو دير الانبا برسوم العريان ، ودة في مولد كدة ف شهر 9 ، وبيتباع فيه الملوحة والكلام دة ، ولما شوفت الناس وافقة بتشتري كتير جدا ، وقفت مع شاب من اللي بيبعوا ، وسألتوا الكلام دة بيتعمل ازاي ،، وشرحلي الدنيا فيها اية
وصدقني الطريقة ، والزمن اللي بتاخداو ف التخزين ، يخليك تقرف من نفسك 

2- بالنسبة للمِش والجبنة القديمة ، 
الاكل اللي يتساب لحد مايكون في احتمال انو " يدود " ! دة يبأة مٌضر ، وكمية الملح والشطة اللي عرفت انهم بيتحطوا ، دول مٌضرين ، ومينفعش اقتنع بغير دة !! ، 
بس طبعا يمكن انت تعرف اكتر عن طريقة التخزين او الفوايد

شكرا يا فندم ضيفت لمعلوماتي 
واسمحلي احط جزء من مشاركتك ف المشاركة الاصلية
نورت يا بيبو 


*​


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

على فكرة انا اهلى صعايدة وكانوا بيحكولى ان فيه ناس مكنتش بتاكل الجبنة القديمة غير بدودها , وانها تدود دى حاجة واردة وعادية جدا !!!!!!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



على فكرة انا اهلى صعايدة وكانوا بيحكولى ان فيه ناس مكنتش بتاكل الجبنة القديمة غير بدودها , وانها تدود دى حاجة واردة وعادية جدا !!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


دة اللي اتقالي فعلا بالحرف* *
بس بعيدا عن دة
حتى لو مش مدودة
بس بتاكل اكلها كان في احتمال انها تدود ، فاهم الاحساس :new6:
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *شكرا يا فندم ضيفت لمعلوماتي *
> 
> *واسمحلي احط جزء من مشاركتك ف المشاركة الاصلية*
> 
> *نورت يا بيبو *




يا باشا المشاركه كلها تحت أمرك 

سلام الرب يكون معاك 
[/CENTER]


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


PoNA ELLY قال:






يا باشا المشاركه كلها تحت أمرك 

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

حبيبي * *:love34:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *
> يالهوي للدرجادي ؟
> ...




يابني الرنجه احلي بكتيررررررررر
وماليش في الحلويات زي الاملاح
ودا اللي جايبني لورا :new6:


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

انت تعرف البسطرمة بتتعمل ازاى ؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انت تعرف البسطرمة بتتعمل ازاى ؟؟


انت ناوي تصدم الناس ولا ايه يا جو
هي كمان تبع الملوحه وكل الكلام ده ولا ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:



انت تعرف البسطرمة بتتعمل ازاى ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعرف انها لحمة باردة بتوم* *
وكلتها مرة 
خير بأة بتتعمل ازاي 

دة شكلو الاكل كله هيطلع بايظ :new6:
*


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

بص يا سيدى بتشترى كيلو ونص لحمه حته واحدة 
وتروح مفتح فى  كوز اللحمه دة  فتحات  كدة  وتهريها ملح من كل حته هههههههههه 
وتلفها بقماشه  وتحط عليها حاجة تقيله لمدة يوم 
بعد كدة بتجيب شويه توابل شطة وملح وثوم وحاجات كدة وتروح  مغرقها بالحاجات دى وتروح لاففها تانى بالقماشه  وتعلقها بفتله لمدة اسبوع 
بس يفضل تعلقها فى بلكونه مش فى الشقة علشان ريحة البيت كله هتبقى بسطرمة 
وبالهنا والشفا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:



بص يا سيدى بتشترى كيلو ونص لحمه حته واحدة 
وتروح مفتح فى  كوز اللحمه دة  فتحات  كدة  وتهريها ملح من كل حته هههههههههه 
وتلفها بقماشه  وتحط عليها حاجة تقيله لمدة يوم 
بعد كدة بتجيب شويه توابل شطة وملح وثوم وحاجات كدة وتروح  مغرقها بالحاجات دى وتروح لاففها تانى بالقماشه  وتعلقها بفتله لمدة اسبوع 
بس يفضل تعلقها فى بلكونه مش فى الشقة علشان ريحة البيت كله هتبقى بسطرمة 
وبالهنا والشفا

أنقر للتوسيع...



عظيم بيمين ماهي داخلة البيت تاني* *
مع ان اخويا الصغير بيحبها :new6:
*


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> عظيم بيمين ماهي داخلة البيت تاني* *
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امال انت بتاكل ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امال انت بتاكل ايه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه* *
انا باكل مكرونة بشاميل ، وف الطبيخ بامية فقط ، وجمبري 
وبحب الجبنة البريزدون زي مابحب اخويا كدة بالظبط :love34:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> * ههههههههههههه *
> * انا باكل مكرونة بشاميل ، وف الطبيخ بامية فقط ، وجمبري *
> * وبحب الجبنة البريزدون زي مابحب اخويا كدة بالظبط :love34:*




*بص بما انك بتحبها فا مش هحكيلك حاجه عنها *
*هسيبك علي عماك :new6:*

* لكن هقولك علي حجه احلي واكيد انا ضارب منها لما شبعت *
*بتشوف عربيات كارو في الشارع بتلم العضم من الجزارين ؟*
*بتبقي ريحتها مش عايز اقولك *

*ان شاء الله ده بيدخل في صناعه السكر *

***********************

*شوفت قبل كده كده عجل بيتدبح *
*الجلد بتاعه بيجي عندنا المدابخ " في مدبغه خالي " *
*بيدخل برميل كبيررررررررررر بيشيل اتنين طن *
*وبيطحط معاه شويه مواد كيماويه اهمها الكروم*
*بيطلع من البرميل ده مفيهوش شعر *
*بيدخل بعد المرحله دي علي ماكينه اسمها المقلوبه *
*بعمل عمليه قشط للطبقه اللي كانت تحت الشعر*
*والجزء اللي بيطلع ده اسمه " السلاته  " جايه من سلت يعني *

* السلاته دي والحمد لله بتدخل في صناعه الحلويات وخصوصا الملبن *

*************************

* من نفس ذات العجل اللي كنت بكيلك عنه من شويه *
*بتخرج حاجه اسمها منفحه العجل *
*دي حضرتك بتدخل في صناعه الجبنه اللي انت بتحبها *
*قولتلك مش هجيب سيرتها بس رجعت في كلامي اصلي واتي :new6:*

*************************

*الخروف بقي بتتاخد الامعاء بتاعته *
*ويتفضي منها المسائل اللي فيها *
*وتتحط في الملح عند تجار المدابغ فتره كبيره *
*لحد ما يجيلها عدلها *
*اقصد زبونها *
*وده ليها نوعين من الزباين *
*نوع بياخده يعمله سجق *
*ونوع تاني بيعيد تصنيعه ويعمل منه سلك العمليات الداخليه *
*اللي مش بيتفك تاني *


*يلا يا معلم بونبيتي :d*

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





بص بما انك بتحبها فا مش هحكيلك حاجه عنها 
هسيبك علي عماك :new6:

 لكن هقولك علي حجه احلي واكيد انا ضارب منها لما شبعت 
بتشوف عربيات كارو في الشارع بتلم العضم من الجزارين ؟
بتبقي ريحتها مش عايز اقولك 

ان شاء الله ده بيدخل في صناعه السكر 

*********************

شوفت قبل كده كده عجل بيتدبح 
الجلد بتاعه بيجي عندنا المدابخ " في مدبغه خالي " 
بيدخل برميل كبيررررررررررر بيشيل اتنين طن 
وبيطحط معاه شويه مواد كيماويه اهمها الكروم
بيطلع من البرميل ده مفيهوش شعر 
بيدخل بعد المرحله دي علي ماكينه اسمها المقلوبه 
بعمل عمليه قشط للطبقه اللي كانت تحت الشعر
والجزء اللي بيطلع ده اسمه " السلاته  " جايه من سلت يعني 

 السلاته دي والحمد لله بتدخل في صناعه الحلويات وخصوصا الملبن 

***********************

 من نفس ذات العجل اللي كنت بكيلك عنه من شويه 
بتخرج حاجه اسمها منفحه العجل 
دي حضرتك بتدخل في صناعه الجبنه اللي انت بتحبها 
قولتلك مش هجيب سيرتها بس رجعت في كلامي اصلي واتي :new6:

***********************

الخروف بقي بتتاخد الامعاء بتاعته 
ويتفضي منها المسائل اللي فيها 
وتتحط في الملح عند تجار المدابغ فتره كبيره 
لحد ما يجيلها عدلها 
اقصد زبونها 
وده ليها نوعين من الزباين 
نوع بياخده يعمله سجق 
ونوع تاني بيعيد تصنيعه ويعمل منه سلك العمليات الداخليه 
اللي مش بيتفك تاني 


يلا يا معلم بونبيتي :d

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هقولك كلمتين ع لسان الاعضاء كلهم* *

الله يقرفك يا اخييييييييييي 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هقولك كلمتين ع لسان الاعضاء كلهم* *
> 
> ...



* ويقرفني انا ليه 
وهو انا باكل الحاجات تي 
انا سايبهالكم 
وبضرب المش بتاعي ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

هو انتو كل حاجه بتاكلوها ليها قصه تسد النفس
انا هروح تركيا بقى بلى مصر بلى اكلها جميل 
قال كان نفسي ازورها قال عشان الاكل...
والملوخيه يا عياد حكايتها ايه عشان هموت واذوقها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو انتو كل حاجه بتاكلوها ليها قصه تسد النفس
> انا هروح تركيا بقى بلى مصر بلى اكلها جميل
> قال كان نفسي ازورها قال عشان الاكل...
> والملوخيه يا عياد حكايتها ايه عشان هموت واذوقها



*نضيفه وزي الفل 
بس اول مره تاكليها لازم تاكليها من ايد محترف علشان تعرفي تادي عنها انطباع كويس 

ويفضل تضربيها مع حاجه من تلاته 
ملوخيه بالفراخ 
ملوخيه بالارانب 
ملوخيه بالجمبري 

وادعيلي بعدها 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

كيرو انا مشفقة عليك و الله هههههههههههههه بس للامانة ميتة من الضحك 
استمرو هههههههههههههههههه 

الملوخية حلوة يا لولو مفيهاش حاجة نبات بيتقطف عادى خالص و يتعمل و هو طازة يتغسل و يتقرطف و يتخرط يعمل حاجة كدة و بتتعمل على شوربة فراخ او لحمة او ارانب او بط اى حاجة يعنى و بيبقى طعمها حلو متخفيش دى امان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نضيفه وزي الفل
> بس اول مره تاكليها لازم تاكليها من ايد محترف علشان تعرفي تادي عنها انطباع كويس
> 
> ويفضل تضربيها مع حاجه من تلاته
> ...


واضربها ليه بس انا عايزه اكلها بس
اكيد بافراخ احلى وكووووووووووويس انها طلعت نضيفه
حاضر هدعيلك بس اكلني اياها انت بس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> كيرو انا مشفقة عليك و الله هههههههههههههه بس للامانة ميتة من الضحك
> استمرو هههههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون في عون البيت عندو
> ده مطلع عينهم في الاكل وع كده هيعمل اعتصام
> ...


كده طمنتينيي ع الملوخيه طلعت سليمه ونباتيه 
ميرسي يا عسووووله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> * واضربها ليه بس انا عايزه اكلها بس*
> * اكيد بافراخ احلى وكووووووووووويس انها طلعت نضيفه*
> * حاضر هدعيلك بس اكلني اياها انت بس*




* يبقي نصيحه تانيه من ابو عياد *
*لو هتاكليها بالفراخ يفضل تاكل ملوخيه ناشف مش خضرا *
*بمعني *
*انك بتجيبي الملوخيه اللي بتتباع في السوق عادي *
*وتقرطفيها " يعني تقطفي الورق منها *
*وتغسليه كويس *
*وتحطيه في مصفي وتغطيه بشاش او قماشه خفيفه لحد ما ينشف ويبقي زي النعناع *

*بدون اي اضافات *
*بتبقي رهيييييييبه *

​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هقولك كلمتين ع لسان الاعضاء كلهم*
> 
> *الله يقرفك يا اخييييييييييي *




هههههههههههه بتقوله الله يقرفك وهو انت يعنى الى كنت بتكلمنا عن مسلسل العشق الممنوع ما كلكو شغالين الله ينور
صراحة سيس اوى انا باكلهم اصلا كلهم :2: هههههههه
هى مرة فى السنة والحمد لله لحد دلؤتى لسة محصليش حاجة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

> هههههههههههه بتقوله الله يقرفك وهو انت يعنى الى كنت بتكلمنا عن مسلسل العشق الممنوع ما كلكو شغالين الله ينور
> صراحة سيس اوى انا باكلهم اصلا كلهم :2: هههههههه
> هى مرة فى السنة والحمد لله لحد دلؤتى لسة محصليش حاجة


هههههههههههههههه على رايك يا بت يا جيلى

الشعب بقى سيس اووووى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





ويقرفني انا ليه 
وهو انا باكل الحاجات تي 
انا سايبهالكم 
وبضرب المش بتاعي ههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههه* *
خليك ف مشك طيب وسيبلي الاكل دة بحبو 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



كيرو انا مشفقة عليك و الله هههههههههههههه بس للامانة ميتة من الضحك 
استمرو هههههههههههههههههه 


أنقر للتوسيع...



للدرجادي انا شكلي مسكين  **:new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





 يبقي نصيحه تانيه من ابو عياد 
لو هتاكليها بالفراخ يفضل تاكل ملوخيه ناشف مش خضرا 
بمعني 
انك بتجيبي الملوخيه اللي بتتباع في السوق عادي 
وتقرطفيها " يعني تقطفي الورق منها 
وتغسليه كويس 
وتحطيه في مصفي وتغطيه بشاش او قماشه خفيفه لحد ما ينشف ويبقي زي النعناع 

بدون اي اضافات 
بتبقي رهيييييييبه 

​

أنقر للتوسيع...



والنبي ياشيف عياد* * تقولنا طريقة عمل المكرونة  :new6:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههه على رايك يا بت يا جيلى
> 
> الشعب بقى سيس اووووى



* سيس What do you mean* 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





سيس What do you mean 
:new6::new6::new6:​

أنقر للتوسيع...



السيس ياعياد هو البني ادم اللي مبياكلش زبالة* *
وانا عايز اقول معلومة
انا سيس اوي :new6:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> والنبي ياشيف عياد* * تقولنا طريقة عمل المكرونة  :new6:
> *



* اي نوع من المعكرونه ؟
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





اي نوع من المعكرونه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


معكرونة للناس السيس * *:new6:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> معكرونة للناس السيس * *:new6:
> *


* بسيطه وسهله خالص 
الناس السيس بتطلبها دليفري :new6:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

> *سيس What do you mean*
> :new6::new6::new6:​



هههههههههههههه

يعنى مبياكلش ملوحة ورنجة اللى بيطلق عليها كيرلس زبالة


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)

ايه يا جماعه ما تهدوا شويه 
نعمه ربنا ميتقالش عليها زبالة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

*طريقه عمل المعكرونه 

بص يا برنسيس

المقادير 
هتنزل عند الجزار اللي علي ناصيه الشارع 
تجيب منه نص كيلو لحمه بتلو بـ 40 جنيه 
وتخلي الواد عضمه صبي الجزار يفرمهولك بجوز جنيهات 

وانت مروح علي البيت عدي علي بقاله ام عماد هات منها نص كيلو مكرونه قلم 

خلص من عندها واتكل علي الله 
وانت ماشي هتلاقي واحد بتاع بصل 
اخطف بصلايه واحده من غير ما ياخد باله عادي جدا 

واطلع بعدها علي فوق هتلاقي باقي المقادير في الشقه 
بعد ما تطلع ريح شويه 
وقوم افتح التلاجه هتلاقي في الباب بيض احمر حلو كده وكبير 
خد اتنين منه 
وهتلاقي نصي كيلو لبن في لبانه جنب اللمبه في الرف اللي فوق 
خده في ايدك بردوا 

وخش بعدها عالمطبخ 
هتلاقي ازازه زيت دره 
خد منها حوالي ربع كوبايه صغيره 
وخد نفس عميق وانزل تحت الحوض هتلاقي كيس ابيض مكتوب عليه دقيق مصري فااااخر 
خد منه 4 او خمس معالق 
ملكش دعوه بالبتاع الابيض اللي في الطبق الاخضر 
ده جبس حضرتك 

بس يا معلم مش عايزين بعد كده غير معلقتين سمن او زبده  وشويه ملح وفلفل اسود 
ودول مش فاكر مكانهم دور حواليك في المطبخ هتلاقيهم 


الطريقه بقي يا برنجي 
هتسلق المكرونه وتصفيها وتركنها علي جنب مش فاضين لها 

وتقوم جايب صينيه حلوه كده 
وتحط فيها الزيت 
وتستني لما الزيت يلسعك تقوم حاطط البصل وواخدلك ساتر 
وحط عليه شويه ملح صغيرين 

واستني عليه لما لونه يصفر ويدبل 
تقوم حاطط بعد كده اللحمه 
وتفضل تقلب لحد ما لونها يبقي غامق 
بردوا تفضل تقلب مش هرحمك 
هتلاقي اللحمه نزلت صوص كده ميهمكش شغال
افضل قلب لحد ما اللحمه تشرب الصوص ده تاني 
وبعدين حط الملح والفلفل 
شيلها بعد كده من عالناروتعالي نعمل البشميل 

هتغلي اللبن وتحط عليه السمن او الزبد 
وشويه ميه وتسيبهم يغلوا 
تيجي بعد كده تحط الدقيق 
وتفضل تلقلب لمده دقيقه علشان متعجنش منك 
وبعدين تهدي النار وتحط شويه ملح وفلفل وتقلبهم كويس 
وبعدين تنزلهم يبردوا 
وتقوم حاطط عليهم البيض وتقلبهم 


اخر مرحله بقي 
تجيب الصينيه اللي هتدخلها الفرن وتعذبها دي 
وتحط فيها شويه مكرونه من تحت 
تفردهم 
وبعدين تحط عليهم اللحمه وتفردها 
وتحط طبقهه مكرونه تاني عليهم وتفردها 

 وتجيب بعدها الخلطه المنيله اللي عملناها من شويه ده 
وتفضيها عالوش 


وتلقحها في فرن البتجاز تتعزب لمده 
ساعه / ساعه ونص 



وبالهنا والشفتشي


*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

نسيت تقوله يدهن الصينيةاللى هتدخل الفرن نفسها زيت عشان المكرونة متلزقش  و البيض بيتحط فى الاخر بعد ما تفرد البشاميل على الوش بتحط البيض على الوش قبل ما تحطه فى الفرن عدل 
شاطور يا عياد .. خبرة فى المطبخ ابقى فكرنى اجى اتعلم عندك 

كيرو انقل الموضوع على مطبخ المنتدى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:



ايه يا جماعه ما تهدوا شويه 
نعمه ربنا ميتقالش عليها زبالة

أنقر للتوسيع...



ولا اللي مبياكلوهاش يتقال عليهم سيس * *
ولا انت الدم بيجري ف عروقك علينا احنا بس :new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



طريقه عمل المعكرونه 

بص يا برنسيس

المقادير 
هتنزل عند الجزار اللي علي ناصيه الشارع 
تجيب منه نص كيلو لحمه بتلو بـ 40 جنيه 
وتخلي الواد عضمه صبي الجزار يفرمهولك بجوز جنيهات 

وانت مروح علي البيت عدي علي بقاله ام عماد هات منها نص كيلو مكرونه قلم 

خلص من عندها واتكل علي الله 
وانت ماشي هتلاقي واحد بتاع بصل 
اخطف بصلايه واحده من غير ما ياخد باله عادي جدا 

واطلع بعدها علي فوق هتلاقي باقي المقادير في الشقه 
بعد ما تطلع ريح شويه 
وقوم افتح التلاجه هتلاقي في الباب بيض احمر حلو كده وكبير 
خد اتنين منه 
وهتلاقي نصي كيلو لبن في لبانه جنب اللمبه في الرف اللي فوق 
خده في ايدك بردوا 

وخش بعدها عالمطبخ 
هتلاقي ازازه زيت دره 
خد منها حوالي ربع كوبايه صغيره 
وخد نفس عميق وانزل تحت الحوض هتلاقي كيس ابيض مكتوب عليه دقيق مصري فااااخر 
خد منه 4 او خمس معالق 
ملكش دعوه بالبتاع الابيض اللي في الطبق الاخضر 
ده جبس حضرتك 

بس يا معلم مش عايزين بعد كده غير معلقتين سمن او زبده  وشويه ملح وفلفل اسود 
ودول مش فاكر مكانهم دور حواليك في المطبخ هتلاقيهم 


الطريقه بقي يا برنجي 
هتسلق المكرونه وتصفيها وتركنها علي جنب مش فاضين لها 

وتقوم جايب صينيه حلوه كده 
وتحط فيها الزيت 
وتستني لما الزيت يلسعك تقوم حاطط البصل وواخدلك ساتر 
وحط عليه شويه ملح صغيرين 

واستني عليه لما لونه يصفر ويدبل 
تقوم حاطط بعد كده اللحمه 
وتفضل تقلب لحد ما لونها يبقي غامق 
بردوا تفضل تقلب مش هرحمك 
هتلاقي اللحمه نزلت صوص كده ميهمكش شغال
افضل قلب لحد ما اللحمه تشرب الصوص ده تاني 
وبعدين حط الملح والفلفل 
شيلها بعد كده من عالناروتعالي نعمل البشميل 

هتغلي اللبن وتحط عليه السمن او الزبد 
وشويه ميه وتسيبهم يغلوا 
تيجي بعد كده تحط الدقيق 
وتفضل تلقلب لمده دقيقه علشان متعجنش منك 
وبعدين تهدي النار وتحط شويه ملح وفلفل وتقلبهم كويس 
وبعدين تنزلهم يبردوا 
وتقوم حاطط عليهم البيض وتقلبهم 


اخر مرحله بقي 
تجيب الصينيه اللي هتدخلها الفرن وتعذبها دي 
وتحط فيها شويه مكرونه من تحت 
تفردهم 
وبعدين تحط عليهم اللحمه وتفردها 
وتحط طبقهه مكرونه تاني عليهم وتفردها 

 وتجيب بعدها الخلطه المنيله اللي عملناها من شويه ده 
وتفضيها عالوش 


وتلقحها في فرن البتجاز تتعزب لمده 
ساعه / ساعه ونص 



وبالهنا والشفتشي

​

أنقر للتوسيع...



طيب ماتفكك ياعياد من شغلك ، وتروح تشتغل بدل شيف شراييني بتاع قناة الحياة دة * *:new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:




كيرو انقل الموضوع على مطبخ المنتدى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة صح * *
واي واحدة مٌقبلة ع جواز نقعدها مع عياد شوية
دة بمعلوماته دي ممكن يجوز نص بنات البلد :new6:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> طيب ماتفكك ياعياد من شغلك ، وتروح تشتغل بدل شيف شراييني بتاع قناة الحياة دة * *:new6:
> *



*كان بودي 
بس مبحبش البس هدوم بيضا هههههه
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





كان بودي 
بس مبحبش البس هدوم بيضا هههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه* *
معاك حق ، شكلها اوفر 
*


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ولا اللي مبياكلوهاش يتقال عليهم سيس * *
> ...


لا انا الدم بيجرى فى عروقى الى ان يشاء الله يوقفه عن الجرى 
عليكم وعلى غيركم :fun_lol:
احنا ممكن نهذر مع بعض بكلمه سيس لكن منقولش على عطية ربنا لينا انها زبالة 
ازيك بجا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> ايوة صح * *
> واي واحدة مٌقبلة ع جواز نقعدها مع عياد شوية
> ...



* يا عم جوزني ربع بنات البلد واطبخ لهم انا :smil15:
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:




لا انا الدم بيجرى فى عروقى الى ان يشاء الله يوقفه عن الجرى 
عليكم وعلى غيركم :fun_lol:
احنا ممكن نهذر مع بعض بكلمه سيس لكن منقولش على عطية ربنا لينا انها زبالة 
ازيك بجا

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو الفكرة مش ف عطية ربنا ، الفكرة ف اسلوب الهزار* *
ولو ركزت شوية ف موضوع عطية ربنا دة ، هتكتشف انك لازم تلغي كلمة زبالة من قاموسك ، لأن كل حاجة ربنا هو اللي ادهالنا 

وبعدين بأة لو هتشتغل مٌصلح اجتماعي ، يبأة ع الكل و ع كل الردود ، وبلاش خيار وفاقوس :new6:
وايووووووووة انا بجر شكلك :new6:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





يا عم جوزني ربع بنات البلد واطبخ لهم انا :smil15:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههه مستعجل لية ع الجواز ؟* *
بكرة تتجوز وتكره حياتك :new6:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههه مستعجل لية ع الجواز ؟* *
> بكرة تتجوز وتكره حياتك :new6:
> *



* وحياتك كارها من قبل الجواز 
*​


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هو الفكرة مش ف عطية ربنا ، الفكرة ف اسلوب الهزار* *
> ولو ركزت شوية ف موضوع عطية ربنا دة ، هتكتشف انك لازم تلغي كلمة زبالة من قاموسك ، لأن كل حاجة ربنا هو اللي ادهالنا
> ...


اسمها قمامة هههههههههههههههههه 
معنديش خيار وفاقوس  انت بس اللى متعرفنيش كويس
انا من النوع اللى يقول الاعور انت اعور فى عينه 
هههههههههههههههههههه هقولك حاجة واحدة علشان متجرش شكلى تانى 
خاف يا عيد :bomb:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

> *ولا اللي مبياكلوهاش يتقال عليهم سيس * *
> ولا انت الدم بيجري ف عروقك علينا احنا بس :new6:*


الكلمة دى قولتها بهزار كتيييير

محدش اخدها على صدره وزعل غيرك 

ومع ذلك حقك عليا مش ههزر تانى معاك مدام بتتضايق


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

طيب يا "إكس لانس" غير موضوع العنفانة ده وادخل على حاجة تخلينا نشم نفسنا شوية :t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

*



بعيدا عن لغة كتابتك الفتيئة ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بعيدا عن مصتلحاتك  الغريبه(يمكن بالنسبه ليا).. ممكن تقول لغه كتابتك الضعيفه.. الى تشل -- الى مش بحبها.. (عمتا انا سئلتك معناها إيه و انت قولت لى كلمه مثل الجامده كده) *



> *موضوع الاتيكيت دة هيبأة الملحوظة الجاية*
> *وعندي شوية اسئلة جاوبيني عليها عشان تساعدني ف الكتابة :*



*مستنيا موضوعك -- ماشى نجاوب على قد ما نقدر-- و المباح من معلومات عندنا...*

*



1- يعني اية اتيكيت ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اتيكيت يعنى manners*
*الاتيكيت هو الدقة والذوق وتقدير الاخرين واحترامهم وبساطة التصرف ..* 
*...و ممكن ناس تفسر كلمة إتيكيت إنه الذوق العام..قواعد السلوك وادابه.. قواعد التشريفات واداب الرسميات..الأصول واللياقة و فن المجاملة..*
*و اعتقد إنه قد يختلف بين كل بلد و اخرى لإنه بيتخل فى العادات و التقاليد كمان...*
*



			ومين اللي حاطو ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
مين حطو دى معرفش الحقيقه بس مش اعتقد إن فى حد معين حطه.. يقال إنه انتشر فى القرن التامن عشر فى بريطنيا و تطور اوى فى القرن التاسع عشر بطريقه تخنوء.. و خصوصا للعائلات الراقيه..
و البعض الاخر يقولو إن الكلمه اصلن جت من كلمه فرنسيه قديمه بمعنه التزكره الصغيره
و هى عباره عن تعليمات مكتوبه عن الطريقه السليمه للتصرف امام الناس و كانت تعطى للفرنسيين فى الاحتفال السنوى.

*



 ، ولية الناس بتقول على اللي معندهوش اتيكيت انه فلاح ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مش عارفا الحقيقه... يمكن علشان الفلاحين بيتصرفو بعفويه -- مش شتيمه يعنى!!*
*



اية مقياس الاتيكيت اصلا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اعتقد إنه ملهوش مقياس معين خصوصا إنه إرتبط بعادات و تقاليد.. فاكيد هتلاقى فى إختلاف بين كل بلد و بلد...*
*



 ولية اللي حاطط الاتيكيت دة مش هو اللي فلاح ، والفلاح هو اللي مش فلاح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اكيد للفلاح إتيكيت بردو فى بلدهم و الى يتصرف مختلف عن العرف بتاعهم ممكن يستغربوه او يقولو عليه مش عنده زوق... او مش محطرم..*


> *هههههههههه*
> *لغبطة صح ؟*



*ايييون لغبطه (لخبطه - انا بقولها كدا )*


> *بجد يعني*
> *لما يكون الاتيكيت بيقول اني احط رجل ع رجل مع دفع المؤخرة للأمام ، دة في المقابلات الرسمية !*
> *فيها اية يعني لو مدفعش المؤخرة للأمام :new6:*



*عمتا هو ممكن تقول : احط رجل على رجل مع شد وفرد الظهر.. و ساعتها تلقائى هتلاقى المنطقه دى إندفعت إلى الخلف (مش الامام) علشان لو اندفعت إلى الامام تلقائى الظهر هيتقوس ......*

*



او اصلا محططش رجل ع رجل ! ، الموضوع دة يعيبني ف اية !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميعبكش فى شىء طبعا... بس تبقا فى نظرهم مش عندك إتيكيت *



> *وبالنسبة لردك ولموضوعي *
> *يعني اية الاتيكيت يقول اسيب اللحمة للأخر !!*
> *مش فاهم بصراحة ، الاتيكيت دة مكتوب ف الكتاب المقدس ؟*



*لا مش مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس!!! ليه هو انت اى شىء إنت مش بيعجبك او بتنقدها بتبقا مكتوبه فى الكتاب المقدس!!!*
*بس هتلاقيها فى كتب تعلم الاتيكيت و خصوصا اتيكيت الاكل... و هتتشل لإن لكل أكله إتيكتها الخاص *
*و عمتا دى اصبحت دراسه *

*



هل لو اكلت اللحمة الاول ، ابأة شخص معنديش اتيكيت وياي وكخة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*السوئال ده متوجه ليا انا؟؟ و لا عامتا؟؟*
*لو عمتا اعتقد فى مصر عادى محدش بيدقق اصلن فى الكلام ده... المهم الواحد يلاقى لقمه ياكلها علشان يعيش و خلاص...*
*و بالنسبه ليا انا مش هتبقا ياى و كخه!! هتبقا عادى شاب مصرى مفيش فيه مشكله بس مش درس و لا قراء عن الاتيكيت قبل كدا او** اعتقد الموضوع ده بيبقا فى تربيه الطفل من صغره...يعنى على حسب الوالده ما هى متعوده هتلاقيها بتعلم اولادها..*
*و عمتا إتيكيت التعامل إنك مش تحرج حد.. يعنى لو انا نزلت افطر مع البواب و عيلته من الاتيكيت انى اتبع اسلوبه هو يعنى اغمس فى الطبق بتاعهم و اقعد اربع معاهم مش اقف و اقول لهم ياى عايزا شوكه ياى لا العيش لازم يتقدم متقطع إرباع علشان مش اقطعه بئيدى. و الكلام الفاضى ده...*
*يعنى قدر الامكان بس اعتقد متوصلش إنى امصمص صوابعى بعد الاكل ههههههههههه*
*عمتا يعنى مش وحش انك تبقا عارف و تعرف تتعامل مع الكل...*



> *هكمل الموضوع دة ف ملحوظتي الجاية *


[/QUOTE]
*ماشى*


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

على فكرة هو قصد ب "الفتيئة" = الجامدة , حاجة ايجابية مش وحشة يعنى , والله اعلم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*اسفه جدا انا عندي ملحوظه جانبيه كدا خارج الموضوع*

*سؤال بس للشباب*


*انتوا ليه فاهمين انه الاتيكيت حريمي و انه الي بيتبع الايتيكيت يبقي شاب سيس و ناقص رجوله ؟؟؟ هو لازم نمسح ايدينا في السجاده و نتكرع في وش الناس و نحط رجلنا علي الترابيزه و ننحت قشر البطيخ عشان نبقي رجاله!*

*سوري اوي يعني الناس هنا فاهمه الرجوله غلط*

*و علي فكره تعبير انتا فلاح دا في كل اللغات و بالذات في الانجلش و كان في الاتيني كمان مش في مصر بس*

*سلام*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> دة ع اساس انك بتاكلي لحم صراصير ؟
> هههههههه  ، اية اخلص منها ف الاول دي ؟
> انتي عايزة توصليلي انها هم يعني
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا نباتية اكتر علشان كده مش بحب اللحوم
وايه لحم صراصير دي يا عم
هو انا بطيق اللحمة العادية علشان اكل اكلك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *أكلات " معفنة "*
> 
> *في البداية بس عشان الناس اللي بتزعل من كلمة " معفنة " *
> *، انا هتكلم فعلا عن أكلات " معفنة " ، *
> ...


* ايوا باكل الاكل المعفن ده... و خصوصا  الجبنه الروكفور..*
* يسلااام دى بقا بتبقا شااايف العفن الاخضر بعنيك  :t33: يااا مزااجو لما تاكل الاكل المعفن ده هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* عادى  يبقا الفرنساويين  بيحبو العفن بئا  مدام الجبنه دى تلعت من عندهم...*
* اعتقد تعود من الصغر قبل ان الواحد يعرف يعنى إيه كلمه "معفن"*
* و اعتقد بتبقا ازواق و استطعام... يعنى اخويا متربى فى نفس البيت و من نفس الام بس ميقدرش ياكلها و لو انا و ماما اكلناها يقول كولوها  مش قدامى مش قادر استحمل فكره انكم بتاكلو جبنه معفنه  ده غير رحتها-- *
* و  الرنجه بمووووت فيها و خصوصا  البطارخ--(كافيار)*
* الفسيخ ممكن اكله بردو بس حته نونو  بعد الضغط من العائله-- بس معنديش مشكله فيه و لا فى إلى بياكلوه و لا فى إلى مش بياكلوه --*
*  حريه  كل واحد حر... مش معنا انى  بقرف انى اكل اكله  يعنى إلى بياكلها ده مقرف...*
*  ده تعود و زوق و استطعام بتختلف من شخص لشخص و من بلد لبلد... نقول إيه على الى بياكلو الضفاضع و التعابين و الدود و يقزقزو أنوع من الحشارات!!*
* اشكرك على مواضيعك الجميله "بردو " *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*علي فكره العفن الي في الروكفور دا عفن صحي جدا لانه عفن البنسيليوم الي منه بنعمل المضاد الحيوي*

*للاسف قبل الاكتشاف العلمي للبنسلين كانوا بيرموا العفن دا اعتقادا منهم انه ضار لحد ما جيه الكسندر فليمينج عمل منه حاجه ههههههههه*

*بس ريحه الروكفور عامله زي ريحه الجيفه*

*ايه القرف دا!!!!!!!!!!!!! بس مش مضره خالص علي الصحه *

*سلام*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> على فكرة هو قصد ب "الفتيئة" = الجامدة , حاجة ايجابية مش وحشة يعنى , والله اعلم


* عارفا يا كريتيك و سئلته و هو قال لى و شرح لى ...مرسى يا كريتيك :flowers:.. *
*  بس  هو  لو إجابيه اعتقد هتبقا إجابيا ساخره لإنى عارفا إن لغتى  ضايعا و محدش هيقول عليها كويسه .*


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *علي فكره العفن الي في الروكفور دا عفن صحي جدا لانه عفن البنسيليوم الي منه بنعمل المضاد الحيوي*
> 
> *للاسف قبل الاكتشاف العلمي للبنسلين كانوا بيرموا العفن دا اعتقادا منهم انه ضار لحد ما جيه الكسندر فليمينج عمل منه حاجه ههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*طمنتينى على نفسى لانى مدمنه ريكفور *
*بس ايه الجيفه دى .. انزلى بالترجمه يا تروث **؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بس ايه الجيفه دى .. انزلى بالترجمه يا تروث **؟؟*​


 *جثة حيوان تعفنت* *ورموها على شريط المترو*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*ما تعرفيش ايه الجيفه؟؟؟ ابشروا يا فراعنه العربي ابتدي يتمسح من مخكم الحمد لله*

*الجيفه هي الجثه الميته في اخر مراحل التحلل*

*ابويا بيموت فيها برضه بس عمره ما بياكلها قدامي*

*بتاكلوها ازاي اساسا؟؟؟ووووووووععععععع*

*سلام يا قمر *​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جثة حيوان تعفنت* *ورموها على شريط المترو*


*ياريتك ما ترجمتها .. الجهل حلو :smil13:*
​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما تعرفيش ايه الجيفه؟؟؟ ابشروا يا فراعنه العربي ابتدي يتمسح من مخكم الحمد لله*
> 
> *الجيفه هي الجثه الميته في اخر مراحل التحلل*
> 
> ...


*انت هتشميها ولا هتاكليها ... دة ايه دة :2:*
*وبعدين انا كنت باكلها لحد ما عرفت موضوع الجيفه دة*
*بس بعد ما عرفته ... هاكلها برضه :t33:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بتاكلوها ازاي اساسا؟؟؟ووووووووععععععع*


*بناكلها كدة ...*




*



سلام يا قمر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مرسيه :blush2:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت هتشميها ولا هتاكليها ... دة ايه دة :2:*​
> *وبعدين انا كنت باكلها لحد ما عرفت موضوع الجيفه دة*
> *بس بعد ما عرفته ... هاكلها برضه :t33:*​


 
*ليه بس تشبهو الجبنه الجميله دى بالكلمه دى-- بس مش هتفرق بردو  هاكلها  زيك يا واايت...  *
* امال لو شمو ريحتها و هى متسيحا زى الالمان ما بيعملوها و يحطوها على السوسيس التخين... الحقيقه بتبقا الريحه ترجيع هههههههههه بس بسد مناخيرى و اكلها ههههههههههههههه طعمها يهههههوسسسسسسس  مليس دحوه بإلى بيقرف :beee:*
* كل واحد و زوقه طب نقول إيه للى بياكل فشه و كوارع و مخاتى و كلاوى و  مخ  و الجات دى.... كل واحد و زوقه  عادى *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بناكلها كدة ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أنا نفسى أعرف 
إزاى بتاكلها كدة 





ويتقول ميرسى 
طيب قول كلمة مناسبة لطريقة الأكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كل واحد و زوقه طب نقول إيه للى بياكل فشه و كوارع و مخاتى و كلاوى و مخ و الجات دى.... كل واحد و زوقه عادى *


 *ناوية تقولى اية ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كل واحد و زوقه طب نقول إيه للى بياكل فشه و كوارع و مخاتى و كلاوى و  مخ  و الجات دى.... كل واحد و زوقه  عادى *



لأ بقا محدش يتكلم عن الكوارع ............. دى حبيبتى 
واللى يجب سيرتها لازم يحترمها :spor22:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ويتقول *ميرسى*
> طيب قول كلمة مناسبة لطريقة الأكل


*أيوة عشان بتتقال لـ " جوسب "* :flowers:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بناكلها كدة ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ بقا محدش يتكلم عن الكوارع ............. دى حبيبتى
> واللى يجب سيرتها لازم يحترمها :spor22:


*هو دة ....*
*تحيا جمهورية مصر الكوارعية* ...*أثلجتى صدرى يا حماتيى*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو دة ....*
> *تحيا جمهورية مصر الكوارعية* ...*أثلجتى صدرى يا حماتيى*



تحيا الكوارع 

هههههههههههههه متقلقش لما تيجى عندنا هعملك كل يوم كوارع 


ومش هنسى الشوربة ........ والحافر والماسورة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ بقا محدش يتكلم عن الكوارع ............. دى حبيبتى
> واللى يجب سيرتها لازم يحترمها :spor22:


* هههههههههههههه يا باشا  يا جميل  إنت ههههههههههه هو فى احلا مش شربه الكوارع هههههههه و خصوصا لما تعملى بالشربه دى ورق عنب -- *
* احلا ورق عنب *
* بس اعتقد الكوارع مصمصه.. بس انا  مليش فيها...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * تحيا الكوارع *
> *هههههههههههههه متقلقش لما تيجى عندنا هعملك كل يوم كوارع *
> *ومش هنسى الشوربة ........ والحافر والماسورة ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*شايفين ياناس الذوق ؟؟:flowers::flowers::flowers:*
*شايفين اللى بيفهموا فى الأكل ..:t16:*
*بس خدى بالك نص العالم اللى هنا مش هتفهم يعنى أية ماسورة ..ولا بتتاكل ازاى ...:t33:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * بس اعتقد الكوارع مصمصه.. بس انا  مليش فيها...*




وضحيلى شوية 
*الكوارع مصممة على إية بالظبط *
مُصيبة لحسن تكون هتغير إسمها وأنا مش عارفة :scenic:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تحيا الكوارع
> 
> هههههههههههههه متقلقش لما تيجى عندنا هعملك كل يوم كوارع
> 
> ...


*  دى تبع الكوارع بردو:2: ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*الماسوره الي هي القصبه الهوائيه تقريبا؟*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

*نفسى اعرف ايه الكوارع دى واللسان والمخ والمواسير *
*انا بسمع عنها كتير ... بس عمرى ما شفتها ... *
*دى بتتاكل ولا بتتشرب ولا بتتمص .. ولا موقفكم منها ايييه *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  دى تبع الكوارع بردو:2: ههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههههههه  أيوة صح 
إحنا بنمشى جوة الماسورة الأول علشان نعرف نوصل للكوارع 




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الماسوره الي هي القصبه الهوائيه تقريبا؟*​



مش بالظبط 

الماسورة هى الحد الفاصل بين الشوربة والأكارع 

ملحوظة 

(( الأكارع )) هى الإسم العلمى لأرجل الجاموس والبقر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وضحيلى شوية
> *الكوارع مصممة على إية بالظبط *
> مُصيبة لحسن تكون هتغير إسمها وأنا مش عارفة :scenic:


 
*إيه ده...!! مش الكوارع دى الى هى العظم الى فيه جلد و جيلاتين كدا و  الحته العصوصه (الى عند الفراخ الناس بتحب تقرمشها) صح؟؟ *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *نفسى اعرف ايه الكوارع دى واللسان والمخ والمواسير *
> 
> ​



لأ بقا محدش يجيب سيرة اللسان ......... ده حبيبى :t33:




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إيه ده...!! مش الكوارع دى الى هى العظم الى فيه جلد و جيلاتين كدا و  الحته العصوصه (الى عند الفراخ الناس بتحب تقرمشها) صح؟؟ *



هههههههههههههههه
الحقنى يا عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> الحقنى يا عبود


 *ألحقك دة أية ؟؟*
*مش لما أخلص ضحك الأول ..*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

كله يوسع 

الكوارع وصلت إلى أرض الملعب 





​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كله يوسع
> 
> الكوارع وصلت إلى أرض الملعب
> 
> ...


*نسيتى تكتبى فوق الصوره*
*ممنوع للأطفال واصحاب القلوب الضعيفه :smil13:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

*حرام عليكى يا ملكة بجد الجد ....*
*ماعدتش داخلك توبيك تاااااانى ...*
*حررررااااااااااااام كدة* 
*أعزمينى بقى ينوبك فى عبود ثواب *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

نداء الي المدعوا كيرلس
غير الموضوض ابوس ايدك
الناس صايمه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *نسيتى تكتبى فوق الصوره*
> *ممنوع للأطفال واصحاب القلوب الضعيفه :smil13:*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب منا أكتب ممنوع اللمس أحسن ههههههههه

عارفة ليه فلوبهم ضعيفة ؟؟؟ علشان مش بيكلو الكوارع ........ ما تقولها يا عبود 





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حرام عليكى يا ملكة بجد الجد ....*
> *ماعدتش داخلك توبيك تاااااانى ...*
> *حررررااااااااااااام كدة*
> *أعزمينى بقى ينوبك فى عبود ثواب *




ههههههههههه يا عم أحنا صايمين دلوقتى 
بس بأمانة لما نفطر كل يوم هكلك كوارع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نداء الي المدعوا كيرلس
> غير الموضوض ابوس ايدك
> الناس صايمه



صياماً مقبولاً يا حج ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> طيب منا أكتب ممنوع اللمس أحسن ههههههههه
> 
> عارفة ليه فلوبهم ضعيفة ؟؟؟ علشان مش بيكلو الكوارع *........ ما تقولها يا عبود*
> ههههههههههه يا عم أحنا صايمين دلوقتى
> *بس بأمانة لما نفطر كل يوم هكلك كوارع*


*عبود خالع ناااو ...قبل ما يجى له تسمم كوارعى ...*
*مش هتدخلى لنا بقى ع الكرشة بالصلصة الحمرا وحمص اشلام والممبار ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كله يوسع​
> 
> الكوارع وصلت إلى أرض الملعب ​
> 
> ...


*  اييييوااا هى دى.. نفس الوصف الى قولته-- عضم مع جلد و جيلاتين   و حته  العصعوصه الى  بتربط بين العضمه و العضمه (فى الفراخ يقولو عليها قرموشه)  *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ألحقك دة أية ؟؟*
> *مش لما أخلص ضحك الأول ..*


 بتضحك على إيه يا عبووووووود:beee:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نداء الي المدعوا كيرلس
> غير الموضوض ابوس ايدك
> الناس صايمه


 *من يتكلم؟؟  شيف المكرونه فى الفرن هههههههه*
* طيب بتعملها بلحمه مفرومه صلصه حمره و لا إيه  هههههه*
* بس استاااذ *


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*اناا بقول لصاحب التوبيك 
اختار حل من الاربعة دول 
ياا تقفل الموضوع يا تحذفة ياا تغير  الملحوظة تي 
اناا اصلاً بقرف من تلت تربع الاكل بالشكل دا هبطل اكول خالث 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:



الكلمة دى قولتها بهزار كتيييير

محدش اخدها على صدره وزعل غيرك 

ومع ذلك حقك عليا مش ههزر تانى معاك مدام بتتضايق

أنقر للتوسيع...


زعلت ؟
هههههههههههههههه

انا موجهتلكيش كلام اصلا ، زي مانا متوجهليش كلام
وقولتي سيس ، قولت زبالة
بس انا قولت ع الاكل مش عليكي 

انا مزعلتش ، بس لو ترجمتي كدة يباة ماشي زعلت
عشان مزعلكيش بس 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*ارد ع الباقي بأة اما اروح
كدة هبات ف الشغل 
ههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

> زعلت ؟
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا موجهتلكيش كلام اصلا ، زي مانا متوجهليش كلام
> ...



اكيد عارفة انها مش عليا

هو انت لو كنت قولتلى انى زبالة كنت هسكتلك لا وكمان اعتذر مثلا

ده انا كنت .................... كمل انت بقى هههههههههههههه

بس حسيت انك اخدتها على نفسك كده غير الباقيين 

فقلت اسأل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صياماً مقبولاً يا حج ههههههههههههههههه



*تصدقي انا عن نفسي مش صام 
ودي اول مره للاسف 
بس حكم المرض يا كبيره 


لكن بتكلم عن الاخوه الصايمين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *من يتكلم؟؟  شيف المكرونه فى الفرن هههههههه*
> * طيب بتعملها بلحمه مفرومه صلصه حمره و لا إيه  هههههه*
> * بس استاااذ *



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لا باللحمه من غير صلصه كفايه البصله ويفضل كمان بس مش الكل بيحب الموضوع ده*

*تحطي مع الخلطه بعد ما تبرد  طرنشات زيتون اخضر *
*بيخلي طعمها رهييييييييييب *​


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

يا عم كيرو , الموضوع ريحته طلعت اوى , غير ام الفقرة :beee:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



نداء الي المدعوا كيرلس
غير الموضوض ابوس ايدك
الناس صايمه

أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوض ؟* *
لاحول الله :new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


+febronia+ قال:



اناا بقول لصاحب التوبيك 
اختار حل من الاربعة دول 
ياا تقفل الموضوع يا تحذفة ياا تغير  الملحوظة تي 
اناا اصلاً بقرف من تلت تربع الاكل بالشكل دا هبطل اكول خالث 


أنقر للتوسيع...


قريب هغيرها حاضر * *:new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:





اكيد عارفة انها مش عليا

هو انت لو كنت قولتلى انى زبالة كنت هسكتلك لا وكمان اعتذر مثلا

ده انا كنت .................... كمل انت بقى هههههههههههههه

بس حسيت انك اخدتها على نفسك كده غير الباقيين 

فقلت اسأل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياباشا مزعلتش ، و زي ماهزرتي انا هزرت* *
متزعليش مني لو طريقتي معجبتكيش ، انا متأسف 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:




اسمها قمامة هههههههههههههههههه 
معنديش خيار وفاقوس  انت بس اللى متعرفنيش كويس
انا من النوع اللى يقول الاعور انت اعور فى عينه 
هههههههههههههههههههه هقولك حاجة واحدة علشان متجرش شكلى تانى 
خاف يا عيد :bomb:

أنقر للتوسيع...


يامي يامي يامي * *:new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



طيب يا "إكس لانس" غير موضوع العنفانة ده وادخل على حاجة تخلينا نشم نفسنا شوية :t33:

أنقر للتوسيع...


عنيا يا زمالة * *:new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



على فكرة هو قصد ب "الفتيئة" = الجامدة , حاجة ايجابية مش وحشة يعنى , والله اعلم

أنقر للتوسيع...


قولتلها ع الخاص مرتين* *
بس هي كانت لازم تسأل
زيادة تأكيد برضو :new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:





انتوا ليه فاهمين انه الاتيكيت حريمي و انه الي بيتبع الايتيكيت يبقي شاب سيس و ناقص رجوله ؟؟؟ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو انا الوحيد اللي اتكلمت عن الاتيكيت ، ردا على الاخت حبوا اعدائكم* *

وسؤالك غلط ، لو ع كلامي
انا بقول الاتيكيت دة لا يٌتبع ، لا لستات ولا لرجالة
البني ادم لازم يتصرف ع اساس شخصيته وتربيته وحياته وبطبيعته
الا بأة لو هو عايز يتماشى مع ثقافة ناس معينه ف مجتمع معين

انتي ممكن تكوني كتبتي ردك من غير ماتعرفي ان كيرلس او محمد او س او ص هو اللي كاتب الكلام ،
بس لو السؤال تعليقا ع كلامي ، فدي الاجابة بالنسبالي
منورة 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


marmora jesus قال:





ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا نباتية اكتر علشان كده مش بحب اللحوم
وايه لحم صراصير دي يا عم
هو انا بطيق اللحمة العادية علشان اكل اكلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اكلي ؟* *
ههههههههههه
ماشي ياعم النباتي منور :new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:



يا عم كيرو , الموضوع ريحته طلعت اوى , غير ام الفقرة :beee:

أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي ، هغيروا باة كفاية زن * *:new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



 ايوا باكل الاكل المعفن ده... و خصوصا  الجبنه الروكفور..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يسلااام دى بقا بتبقا شااايف العفن الاخضر بعنيك  :t33: يااا مزااجو لما تاكل الاكل المعفن ده هههههههههههههههههههههه
> * * عادى  يبقا الفرنساويين  بيحبو العفن بئا  مدام الجبنه دى تلعت من عندهم...
> * * اعتقد تعود من الصغر قبل ان الواحد يعرف يعنى إيه كلمه "معفن"
> * * و اعتقد بتبقا ازواق و استطعام... يعنى اخويا متربى فى نفس البيت و من نفس الام بس ميقدرش ياكلها و لو انا و ماما اكلناها يقول كولوها  مش قدامى مش قادر استحمل فكره انكم بتاكلو جبنه معفنه  ده غير رحتها--
> ...


*

هما حرين ياكلوا * *
وانا حر ف رأيي 
وانتي حرة ف ردك :new6:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

*معندكش تجارب مع حد ريحه بقه لا تختلف عن ريحه التلوتات 
ولما يجي يكلمك لازم يلزق مناخيره في مناخيرك ويكلمك بصوت واطي تحس انه بيحكي اسرار عسكريه 
بالرغم انه بيسالك الساعه كام 
*​


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *معندكش تجارب مع حد ريحه بقه لا تختلف عن ريحه التلوتات
> *​


ايه الكنيف اللى فتحتوه ده
الموضوع ده سمعته سائت خلاص


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



معندكش تجارب مع حد ريحه بقه لا تختلف عن ريحه التلوتات 
ولما يجي يكلمك لازم يلزق مناخيره في مناخيرك ويكلمك بصوت واطي تحس انه بيحكي اسرار عسكريه 
بالرغم انه بيسالك الساعه كام ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اللي ساترو ربك متفضحوش *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايه الكنيف اللى فتحتوه ده
> الموضوع ده سمعته سائت خلاص



*مش الموضوع لملاحظه الحالات الشاذه في المجتمع 
يعني مثلا هعتبر الحالات الشاذه الناس النضيفه 
علي اساس ان البلد كلها ......

والنضيف فيها غريب 
المفروض ناخد بالنا من الغرائب

ولا ايه يا عمنا ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> اللي ساترو ربك متفضحوش *



* دا علي اساس ان انت مشردتناش علي شويه المش اللي بنعمل بيهم دماغ :ranting:

اقولك :scenic:
ارغي في حوار ان ابو العروسه بيطلب شبكه بعشروميت الف جنيه 
قبل ما يتاكد من علاقه العريس بربنا 

علي اساس ان العريس هيديله الدهب هديه و مش هياخده بيته تاني 
ومن حقه يبيعه يوم الصباحيه ويبقي يقابلني بعد كده 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عبود خالع ناااو ...قبل ما يجى له تسمم كوارعى ...*
> *مش هتدخلى لنا بقى ع الكرشة بالصلصة الحمرا وحمص اشلام والممبار ؟؟؟*



لألألألألألألألأ مليش فى الأكلات الشعبية دى :t33:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * علي اساس ان العريس هيديله الدهب هديه و مش هياخده بيته تاني
> ومن حقه يبيعه يوم الصباحيه ويبقي يقابلني بعد كده
> *​



ده على أساس إنك ملكش (( حما )) توعى بنتها كويس :t33:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ده على أساس إنك ملكش (( حما )) توعى بنتها كويس :t33:



والدتها علي عيني راسي 
تيجي ضيفه وصاحبه بيت كمان 
انما تحاول تلعب في القواعد اللي انا عاملها لبيتي انا ومراتي
يبقي نورتي يا حجه 


يعني دلوقتي دهب انا مشتريه وفي بيتي
وحصل ظرف واتزنقت في قرشين اروح استلفهم وانا معايا

في الحاله دي لو مراتي رفضت تديهوني بالكلام يعني انا هاخده هاخده لانه في الاساس ملكي
 تبقي قيمه الدهب عندها اكبر من قيمتي
كده تروح لامها تواعيها24 ساعه براحتها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> والدتها علي عيني راسي
> تيجي ضيفه وصاحبه بيت كمان
> انما تحاول تلعب في القواعد اللي انا عاملها لبيتي انا ومراتي
> يبقي نورتي يا حجه
> ...




برافوا عليك 
يبقا أبو العروسة لما يطلب منك دهب بعشروميت ألف جنية 
يبقا بيعمل لمصلحتك علشان لما تتزنق فى يوم من الأيام
 تلاقى قرشين تصرف منهم 
وفــ نفس الوقت هتكون قدام الناس جيبك مليان على الآخر 

عرفت بقا إن حماك بيحافظ على فلوسك بدون مباشر :a82:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> برافوا عليك
> يبقا أبو العروسة لما يطلب منك دهب بعشروميت ألف جنية
> يبقا بيعمل لمصلحتك علشان لما تتزنق فى يوم من الأيام
> تلاقى قرشين تصرف منهم
> ...



*يعني يحوشلي في الفتره اللي انا مش لاقي اكل فيها 
وفي عرض 50 جنيه اديهم للعربيه اللي هتنقلي لغساله القسط 

وبعدين ايه حكايه بدون مباشر دي 
هو بيجوزني بتنه ولا بيطلبني علي الموبيل 
iهههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

شهر رمضان !

دايما اسمع اتجاهين في الكلام عن شهر رمضان 
اول اتجاه من المسلمين ، وهو انه شهر الصيام والحسنات والشياطين المحبوسة والصلاة .
وتاني اتجاه من المسيحين ، اللي بيشوفوا الشهر دة فايدة ليهم في انهم بياخدوا اجازات او بيخرجوا بدري من اشغالهم ودة بيزود الانتاج وبيظبط البلد .

وبصراحة انا شايف ان الاتجاهين مفيهمش اي نسبة من نسب الصح خالص !
شهر رمضان هو شهر الخراب في مصر !
دي حقيقة مش عنصرية ، وانا مش من الناس اللي بتموت بتغيظها ، او متدايق ان معندناش - كمسيحين - شهر اسمو رمضان زي المسلمين !

حقيقي شهر رمضان هو شهر الخراب في مصر
ودة بسبب الكلام دة : 
1- الكسل بكل أنوااعه في كل مصالح البلد ، بحجة الصيام والتعب وقلة القدرة الجسدية على التفكير والانجاز ، اللي هما اصلا طول السنة مجهدين !
2- سرقة الكهربا من الشوارع ، عشان الشوارع تنور بالزينة واللمض اللي مالهاش اي داعي ، والفوانيس الكبيرة !
3- إرتفاع الأسعار بصورة مبالغ فيها ، وخصوصا اللحوم وغيره ، أي بني ادم متابع وبيفهم ، عايزك تركز ف اسعار السلع قبل رمضان وبعدها  !
4- مش عارف يعني اية شياطين مش موجودة خلال الشهر !! ، عندي على النقطة دي تساؤلات كتير اوي 
زي مثلا ! ، لما الشياطين مش موجودة ، امال الغلطات والجرايم اللي بتحصل دي مين سببها ؟ الله !؟
بلاش السؤال التقليدي دة
هل ربنا بيخبي الشياطين عن المسلمين بس ؟ وال بيحبس الشياطين عموما من العالم كله ؟ ، طيب ولو بيحبسهم من العالم كله ، ازاي الكفار من معتقدي الديانات التانية ، بيغلطوا ! ، وبيفضل المسلم يوصفهم بالكفره والمغضوب عليهم !
5- انحطاط مستوى الفن ! ، اللي بيفهم فن او بيعرف اي حاجة عن النقد هيفهم انا بقول اية ! ، يعني اية يباة في مسلسل بدراما وسيناريو الزوجة الرابعة ؟!! ، وله متابعين ! ، او كيد النسا !! ، بتلاحظوا انحطاط مستوى الدراما ! ، مش ملاحظين انه من أخر 3 سنين رمضان ، بأت الدراما التركية أفضل من المصرية ؟؟
6- رمضان هو شهر الشهوات ! كمية الفلوس اللي بتتصرف على الأكل في الشهر دة ! ، كمية التحرش بعد الفطار ! ، كمية الشتايم بعد الفطار ! ، كمية التخلف والتعصب وعدم احترام اي حد مش مسلم بيشرب او بياكل ف الشارع ! فهم المسلم أنه طالما صايم يباة لازم الكل يصوم قدامه احتراما له ، وعدم تقديرة هو او احترامة لأن الناس دي مش مفروض عليها صيامه
7- نقل روح التعصب للأطفال خلال الشهر ! وكلمة اللهم اني صائم قدام اي بنت مسيحية بيشوفها ف الشارع ! ، او حتى راجل مسيحي لابس شورت ! ، كمية التحرش اللفظي اللي بتتعرضلوا اي بنت غير محجبة ، او متبرجة زي مابيقولوا عليهم ! ، بأنها تسمع انها فطرتوا ! ، او ان اللهم انه صائم ، وانها سبب في انتشار الرزيلة !
8- قفل كتير من مكاتب العمل الصغيرة ، وهي اللي بيقل شغلها ف رمضان ، وبالتالي بتقع وتتقفل بعد رمضان لقلة الشغل تماما ! ودة حصل مرتين مع اصحابي ومكاتبهم اتقفلت !


رمضان
شهر الخراب في مصر
لاحظتو دة ؟؟؟؟؟
في حاجة ممكن تضيفوها ؟


----------



## white.angel (17 أغسطس 2012)

*لا بقى ملكش حق *:act23:

*شهر رمضان دة شهر الكرم .... دنيا سمير بتاعة البيبسى بتقول كدة* :smile01

*طيب بزمتك ... بتشوف مسلسلات عدله غير فى الشهر دة*
*اينعم بيرموا الـ11 شهر الباقيين ... بس انت بتاخد جرعه مكثفه*
*وفيها اثراء للدراما* :bud:

*وللأذاعه .. كمية البرامج الساخره والجريئه مش بتتعمل غير فى رمضان ... 
زيطه كدة *:act19:

*دة غير ان البلد دخلها بيزييييييييد ... والحاجه اسعارها بتغلى ... 
والناس بتشترى .... ربح دة ولا مش ربح *:gun:

*ورمضان دة اكتر شهر تلاقى فيه الحوادث بسبب ضرب النار كأنها صواريخ ...
 احتفالات يا راجل ... *:ura1:

*دة غير كمية اعلانات الشحاته اللى بيطلبوا فيها تبرعات 
من شعب اصلا مش لاقى ياكل .. وعايز حد يشحت عليه ..* 

*بزمتك فى خراب بعد الكلام دة ... شفت انت ظالمهم ازاى* :budo:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

_مالو رمضان بقى...سيبت مشاكل البلد وجيت ع رمضان...اهو شهر وعدى...._


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا بقى ملكش حق *:act23:
> 
> *شهر رمضان دة شهر الكرم .... دنيا سمير بتاعة البيبسى بتقول كدة* :smile01
> 
> ...



بيغيظني جدا موضوع طلبات التبرعات دة
هو يمكن مبيغظش الطبقة الغنية لأنها بطبيعتها تقبل الكلام
بس يمكن المتوسطين ماديا بيتدايقو ، لأنهم بيكونوا اصلا مش لاقين ياكلو عشان يتبرعوا !

فعلا انا ظالمهم ، رمضان كيوت :$


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _مالو رمضان بقى...سيبت مشاكل البلد وجيت ع رمضان...اهو شهر وعدى...._



رمضان ؟
رمضان جميل جدا
صلاة 
صوم 
شياطين محبوسة
مفيش غلطات 
مفيش شهوات
مفيش اي حاجة

رمضان عسول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> رمضان ؟
> رمضان جميل جدا
> صلاة
> صوم
> ...


تماااااام  كده


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


  وآآآو
*موضوع جآمد ووآقعى*
طبعاً أنآ هعلق على آخر ملحوظة بس
ولكن* كل آلملحوظآت* .. قصدى آلملآحيظ  .. يستحقوآ آلإشآدهـ 

*ضيف على كل آلمميزآت آلرآئعة للشهر آلكريم *........* آلزحمة :bomb:*
زحمة بعد آلضهر علشآن موآعيد خروج آلموظفين قبل آلفطآر
وقبل آلمغرب .. علشآن يلحقوآ آلفطآر
وبليل .. تعبآنين بقى طول آلنهآر فى آلصيآم وبينطلقوآ بعد آلفطآر

*وبآلتآلى آلموآعيد بتبقى سلطة* .. 
حتى لو قولت هبعد عن كل أوقآت آلزحمة وأظبط آلصبح 
بيتأخروآ بردوآ سوآء علشآن آلسحور أو متآبعة آلـ عشروميت مسلسل وبرنآمج بتوع كل يوم 

*يلآ بقى رمضآن كريم :fun_lol:*

 

  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ملحوظات مؤلمه لكن للأسف واقعيه 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> وآآآو
> ...




الله اكرم 
نورتي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *ملحوظات مؤلمه لكن للأسف واقعيه
> *​



نورتي يافريدة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*7- التحرش الجنسي !

من 4 ايام ، وقبل عيد الاخوة المسلمين ، اتراهنت مع شخص على اننا هنشوف تحرش جنسي في العيد الكريم ، وقالي لا ، ومصر اتغيرت ، والثورة والشباب والرجالة ، ومرسي ، والمسلمين ميعملوش كدة ف بعض و و و و 
ورغم كل كلامه ، كنت واثق ومتأكد من اللي شوفتو انهاردة على فيس بوك ، واللي قريتو في جرايد زي اليوم السابع وغيرهم .

تحرش !
اية دة ؟ يعني اية تحرش لفظي ؟ والمتحرش بيستفاد اية ؟
يعني المتحرش اللفظي اللي بيوصف اماكن في جسم البنت او بيشتمها او او او ، دة بيستفاد اية ؟
تحرش باليد !، لمسات غير مرغوب فيها للبنت!
طيب دة برضو بيستفيد اية ؟!؟  ، كسب اية يعني من اللمسات دي ؟

في ناس ، وللأسف شيوخ من اللي بيحترمهم اخواتي المسلمين ، وبيتخذوهم قدوة ليهم ، بيقولوا ان البنات هي السبب في لبسها لانها بثير الغرائز !
عارفين الموضوع دة اشبه بأية ؟
هديكو مثل
واحد صايم وشاف قدامو طبق في اكل ، راح ماسك الطبق وكلوا
وقال وانا مالي ؟ الطبق قدامي ! ، ماهو نفس المنطق !
طيب دة صح ؟
انا عارف اني لو كلت هفطر ، يبأة مينفعش اكل ولازم ابعد عن الطبق !
هل الغلط هنا غلط الطبق ؟ ولا غلط الشخص الضعيف
!

انا اول واحد بيكره اللبس العاري ، ولكن دة ميدنيش حق المس او اتحرش او اشتم ! ، انا مالي ؟ البنت حرة !
هي شايفة ان جسمها خٌلق للعرض ، انا مالي ؟ او هي غلبانة وبتتعرى من غير ماتقصد ، برضو انا مالي ؟!

نفسي شيخ واحد من الشيوخ اللي بيقولوا الكلام دة ، يروحوا برة ويقول كدة ! ، ويمشي يتحرش بواحدة في اوروبا !
هيفضل طول عمروا مسجون ، ومديون عشان يدفع الغرامة
ومش بعيد المساجين يتحرشوا بيها لفظيا وجنسيا وكل حاجة جوة السجن :59: .

للأسف كنت هحط صور من اللي منشورة على فيس بوك وفي الجرايد بس مينفعش احطها هنا نظرا لما فيها من ايحاءات واشارات جنسية ، ومشاهد جارحة !

امتى هنسمع عن قانون ضد التحرش ، مش ضد البنت !!!!!
امتى هيطلع واحد عنده دين وبيعرف ربنا فعلا ويحط قانون ضد المتحرش ، ويكون العقاب رادع يمنعوا !
مش يقول ان البنت غلطانة والولد غلبان بيتحرش غصب عنوا

ـ

رسالة للمتحرشين
طالما اتحسبت علينا بني ادم ، فخلي بالك احنا مش كلاب لينا موسم تزواج ، ونمشي نتزاوج في الشارع

رسالة للشيوخ
مصطفى محمود قال : لا تسطيع ان تعبد الله الا اذا كنت متعلم ، الله لا يعرف بالجهل !
ــ


*


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*تعليقا علي صورة الاخ اوسي*

*انتوا نفسكوا يا مسيحيين تفكيركوا اتغير من ناحيه لبس الست زي المتسعوديين اي العائدين من دول النفط و قد قرات اكثر من تعليق من ناس هنا علي النص كم و البنطلون هههههههههههه*

*تحياتي لابن عثيمين...*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

هو بصراحة من اكتر الحاجات اللى بستعجب ليها فى موضوع التحرش ده اللى بيقولك اصل لبس البنت بيستفزنا 
مش عارفه هما كده بيهينو البنت ولا فى الاساس بيهين نفسو 
يعنى مثلا نتخيل واحد جعان وماشى فى الشارع وهيموت من الجوع والمطاعم حواليه فيها اكل ينفع يدخل على مطعم ويهجم على الاكل ويقولهم اصل انا كنت جعان هموت وانتو فاتحين المطعم وسايبين الاكل قدامى الغلطة غلطتكو 
ياترى هى غلطة المطعم ولا غلطة اللى محسوب على البنى ادميين بنى ادم اللى مش عارف يظبط نفسه ويتحكم فى غرايزو ؟
وبعدين هو انا كأنسان ردود افعالى وتصرفاتى تعتمد على تصرفات الاخرين ولا تعتمد على كود اخلاقى معين موجود فى داخلى انا بتصرف على اساسو ؟ يعنى لو كل الناس ماشية فى الشارع بتشتم بالفاظ خارجة اقوم انا شاتم انا كمان واقول وانا اعمل ايه ما هما اللى بيشتمو ؟ ولا المفروض ان انا لو متربى وعندى اخلاق مهما اللى حواليا عملو ايه انا بتصرف من منطلق اخلاقى وضميرى ؟ 
يعنى حتى لو البنات ماشيين مش لابسين منين جابو فكرة ان طالما هى مش لابسة ولا لابسة ضيق يبقى انا من حقى اتحرش بيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تخيلو كده معايا واحد نسى مفتاح عربيتو فى العربية وجه حرامى سرق العربية وبعد كده اتمسك الحرامى هيروح يقول للظابط اصل ديه غلطة صاحب العربية هو اللى نسى المفتاح فيها فأنا من حقى اسرقها ؟
ايه المنطق المعوج ده ؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أغسطس 2012)

ادنا نتظر وبنتسلى بملحوظاتك الهامة


----------

